# SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

HELLO! :biggrin: It was suggested to me a while back to post up a new topic because the origional one said Santa Barbara. This years 2nd annual Benefit Car show will be held at the World War 2 Aviation Museum in Camarillo, California. In Ventura County.









* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 4 2010, 05:04 AM~16177614
> *HELLO!  :biggrin:  It was suggested to me a while back to post up a new topic because the origional one said Santa Barbara.  This years 2nd annual Benefit Car show will be held at the World War 2 Aviation Museum in Camarillo, California.  In Ventura County.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 4 2010, 05:58 AM~16177683
> *:wave:  :wave:    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 5 2010, 05:07 AM~16188675
> *:wave:
> *


Hello hows everybody doing?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 5 2010, 11:05 AM~16190529
> *Hello hows everybody doing?
> *







WERE DOING GOOD (HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT  )


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 5 2010, 01:28 PM~16191672
> *WERE DOING GOOD (HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT   )
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jan 5 2010, 11:05 AM~16190529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 6 2010, 04:41 AM~16201020
> *Good Thanks!  how are you?
> I hope so too!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 6 2010, 10:23 AM~16202408
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Just a reminder .......... if you gona need the flyers printed , PM me *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 7 2010, 06:35 AM~16212396
> *Just a reminder .......... if you gona need the flyers printed , PM me
> *


I will. We're gathering up the money for this. I will PM you by the end of the week with it.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 8 2010, 04:52 PM~16228788
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee+Jan 9 2010, 08:47 AM~16235225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Hey Shooter!! :biggrin: Long time no see! How's it going? How did the annual picnic go?? I'm bumbed! I just read the thread on the after new years party, I wish I could get to L.A  
Send me pics on the party! okay? Need some sort of black mail! LOL


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THE BIG GT WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 01:34 AM~16242655
> *THE BIG GT WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hello Tiff please email me a flyer and registration form when you get a chance [email protected] thx


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jan 15 2010, 12:14 PM~16301062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's on its way.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 16 2010, 04:56 AM~16308016
> *:wave:
> it's on its way.. :biggrin:
> *



gracias


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 19 2010, 09:54 AM~16337997
> *gracias
> *


Denada (think I misspelled that! sorry! :biggrin: )


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:drama: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 20 2010, 03:09 PM~16353322
> *:drama:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


:drama: That's cute! I like that. Where did you find it???


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jan 20 2010, 11:03 PM~16359681
> *ttt
> *


Hey you! How's it going?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 20 2010, 04:23 AM~16349308
> *Denada (think I misspelled that! sorry! :biggrin: )
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 21 2010, 01:27 PM~16364830
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 22 2010, 04:06 PM~16378251
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jan 23 2010, 02:21 PM~16386690
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be there for sure! :rimshot:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2010, 07:57 AM~16392605
> *I'll be there for sure! :rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: HOw's the weather out there??


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 4 2010, 05:04 AM~16177614
> *HELLO!  :biggrin:  It was suggested to me a while back to post up a new topic because the origional one said Santa Barbara.  This years 2nd annual Benefit Car show will be held at the World War 2 Aviation Museum in Camarillo, California.  In Ventura County.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 24 2010, 05:03 PM~16396611
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  HOw's the weather out there??
> *


Cold and ugly!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 25 2010, 10:50 AM~16404099
> *Cold and ugly!
> *


Yup, it's getting that way again over here.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jan 25 2010, 06:14 AM~16402473
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2010, 12:58 PM~16417167
> *TTT!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 27 2010, 06:16 AM~16426664
> *:wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 27 2010, 06:16 AM~16426664
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Hello stranger :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 27 2010, 08:52 AM~16427418
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 27 2010, 06:16 AM~16426664
> *:wave:
> *


:h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Jan 7 2010, 06:35 AM~16212396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: It's SUNNY today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 27 2010, 06:27 PM~16432970
> *Need them! :biggrin:  Left you a message on your phone just a little bit ago.
> :wave:  How's it going??
> Hey Now STRANGER!!  Your hiding or something??  I've been receiving pre-reg's all this week!!  :biggrin:
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2010, 11:07 PM~16436562
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Hey you! How's work going??


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 27 2010, 06:27 PM~16432970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could say the same for over here!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 28 2010, 08:40 AM~16438746
> *Hey you!  How's work going??
> *


  Not working been off since Dec 4


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 28 2010, 10:26 AM~16439632
> * Not working been off since Dec 4
> *


I'VE BEEN OFF SINCE OCT 17TH.. :angry: :thumbsdown: SUCKS!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 28 2010, 10:30 AM~16439686
> *I'VE BEEN OFF SINCE OCT 17TH.. :angry:  :thumbsdown: SUCKS!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 28 2010, 09:12 AM~16438941
> *Wish I could say the same for over here!
> *


Sunny today too! Is it raining over there again??? I thought we lived in Cali! Where it's supposed to be nice and sunny "everywhere"! 





> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jan 28 2010, 10:26 AM~16439632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? You too??? What's going on??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 29 2010, 12:03 PM~16451764
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: Hey you!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 29 2010, 04:44 PM~16454291
> *:wave:  :wave: Hey you!
> *


Hows everybody doing?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 29 2010, 06:13 PM~16455029
> *Hows everybody doing?
> *


Pretty good! Just working this weekend. Took a quick break to check my e-mails. How are you doing?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 30 2010, 04:12 PM~16462165
> *Pretty good!  Just working this weekend.  Took a quick break to check my e-mails. How are you doing?
> *


Doing ok just bored from not working!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Jan 31 2010, 12:32 PM~16468447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. Show's are coming up, I'll keep my eye out too.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 1 2010, 07:38 AM~16475623
> *:wave:
> I'm sorry.  Show's are coming up, I'll keep my eye out too.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16480468
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 2 2010, 05:35 AM~16486591
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

buenos dias!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 2 2010, 05:35 AM~16486591
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT SUP TIFF :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 2 2010, 11:04 PM~16496074
> *WHAT SUP TIFF  :wave:
> *


Hey you! How's it going??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 2 2010, 10:15 AM~16488031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 3 2010, 06:34 AM~16497563
> *
> :wave:
> *


what up? :run:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 3 2010, 01:42 PM~16500555
> *what up? :run:
> *


Hey you! HOw's it going??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 4 2010, 05:35 AM~16508710
> *Hey you! HOw's it going??
> *


very good thanks for asking :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 4 2010, 01:38 PM~16512074
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Feb 4 2010, 02:35 PM~16512605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How close are you to San Jose Ralphy?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 5 2010, 05:39 AM~16519705
> *Did you send the rain over here again???'
> 
> How close are you to San Jose Ralphy?
> *


3 1/2 hrs?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 5 2010, 09:58 AM~16521155
> *3 1/2 hrs?
> *


Oh, cuz I'm heading up there next weekend.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 5 2010, 01:55 PM~16523309
> *Oh, cuz I'm heading up there next weekend.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 5 2010, 05:39 AM~16519705
> *Did you send the rain over here again???'
> 
> 
> *


Guilty as charged. :run:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 5 2010, 08:14 PM~16526905
> *Guilty as charged. :run:
> *


LOL! We'll have to schedule your sentencing! LOL!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

goodmorning!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 5 2010, 01:55 PM~16523309
> *Oh, cuz I'm heading up there next weekend.
> *


I'm only an hour away


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 6 2010, 07:36 AM~16530417
> *I'm only an hour away
> *


Morning B! An hour?? We all got to get together! What's your two schedules like over that weekend?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 6 2010, 08:08 AM~16530510
> *Morning B!  An hour?? We all got to get together!  What's your two schedules like over that weekend?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 6 2010, 10:18 AM~16531170
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


If it's not too far, how about meeting us over there?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 6 2010, 06:59 PM~16534585
> *If it's not too far, how about meeting us over there?
> *


My wife is working the weekend, took Monday off for her B DAY. Day before yours :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 PM~16537032
> *My wife is working the weekend, took Monday off for her B DAY. Day before yours :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tell her Happy Birthday for me! What are you going to do for her birthday??
Did you get a new job??



What's everyone doing today for Superbowl?? Who are you rooting for?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2010, 09:12 AM~16538673
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: Hows it going?? Whes your next event??

Like your link! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 7 2010, 09:17 AM~16538700
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


:wave: Hey you! REady for the SuperBowl?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 7 2010, 05:21 AM~16538139
> *Tell her Happy Birthday for me! What are you going to do for her birthday??
> Did you get a new job??
> What's everyone doing today for Superbowl??  Who are you rooting for?
> *


 :biggrin: Don't know yet either go to LA for shopping or Lemore casino. I'm rooting for the food & beer!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 7 2010, 12:22 PM~16539916
> *:biggrin: Don't know yet either go to LA for shopping or Lemore casino. I'm rooting for the food & beer!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Either way, she'll have a good time!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 8 2010, 05:58 AM~16547307
> *:roflmao: Either way, she'll have a good time!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 10 2010, 01:05 PM~16572780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 10 2010, 01:15 PM~16572847
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 10 2010, 12:05 PM~16572780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:drama: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 8 2010, 01:26 PM~16549932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIGSHOD!!!! Where have you been???

My computer is down, using dad's computer, so hopefully I'll have mine back by MOnday~! :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK IT OUT TIFFANY, COMING OUT IN THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT....PAULY :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16603527
> *CHECK IT OUT TIFFANY, COMING OUT IN THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT....PAULY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Pauly you & Gilbert did some real nice coverage of the show. Hope to see you guys there this year!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 13 2010, 04:34 PM~16603678
> *WOW Pauly you & Gilbert did some real nice coverage of the show. Hope to see you guys there this year!!
> *


WE'LL BE THERE!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 15 2010, 12:55 AM~16615932
> *WE'LL BE THERE!!
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFF :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Feb 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16603527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Raphy! STill no computer. At my parents house on my way to San Jose right now. I'll be able to check in Sunday night.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16603527
> *CHECK IT OUT TIFFANY, COMING OUT IN THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT....PAULY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFF!! :h5: :run: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 19 2010, 08:36 AM~16660349
> *Pauly OMG!  That is very sweet!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Okay I'm gonna cry!! :biggrin:  Thank you so much for the support!! You did a beautiful job!  Can I make a poster out of it for our 2nd show for part of a display?? :biggrin: Can't wait to see you at the next show!
> Thanks Raphy!  STill no computer.  At my parents house on my way to San Jose right now.  I'll be able to check in Sunday night.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16603527
> *CHECK IT OUT TIFFANY, COMING OUT IN THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT....PAULY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN IS THIS ISSUE IS OUT??? :dunno:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Whats up Tiffany hows the flier coming out?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Feb 19 2010, 09:13 AM~16660620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this flyer and sent them out. Working on the posters for the show. I like the one Pauly and Gil did though!! That one is great! Sergio did the printing for me on our flyer and pre-reg form! He was pretty darn quick and they look good!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 19 2010, 08:40 PM~16666708
> *Thanks Johnny!! :biggrin:  I'll email Gilbert and ask him when the next issue comes out.   It's sweet huh?  They did an incredible job!
> Hello!!!!! :biggrin:  Dad let me use his laptop over the weekend up here in San Jose!   So after training, I can be on line! :biggrin:
> I got this flyer and sent them out.  Working on the posters for the show. I like the one Pauly and Gil did though!!  That one is great!  Sergio did the printing for me on our flyer and pre-reg form!  He was pretty darn quick and they look good!
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 20 2010, 10:53 AM~16670104
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16673358
> *:wave:
> *


Hows it going, having fun? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 21 2010, 09:18 AM~16677248
> *Hows it going, having fun? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was a blast! Heading back home now and don't have connection there at the moment. Will be up and running again in a few days I'll see ya soon! Sent you an invite on facebook!  check it out and respond.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16682008
> *Yeah it was a blast!  Heading back home now and don't have connection there at the moment.  Will be up and running again in a few days  I'll see ya soon!  Sent you an invite on facebook!   check it out and respond.
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16684819
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 23 2010, 08:02 PM~16705184
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT FOR A GREAT CAUSE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Feb 27 2010, 02:43 PM~16743130
> *TTT  FOR A GREAT CAUSE !! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 27 2010, 03:53 PM~16743510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 1 2010, 11:14 AM~16760388
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 24 2010, 02:11 AM~16709053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for helping me keep this post up. I don't have a computer system running right now.. So I get on here when I can! :happysad: 

Heading out to Long Beach, I'm doing siminars at the Fred Hall Show! I'm speaking about Thresher and Mako shark fishing!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2010, 08:56 PM~16777712
> *
> *


Hey you!! How's it going!! Miss fishing?????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 2 2010, 08:49 PM~16777608
> *:wave:
> Thanks Johnny!  How did the meeting go?
> :wave:
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 2 2010, 10:02 PM~16778848
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: They asked me to be a guest speaker at the show and do a talk about Thresher Shark fishing! Since I love it so much! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

How the fliers coming along?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 3 2010, 06:02 AM~16781729
> *:biggrin:  They asked me to be a guest speaker at the show and do a talk about Thresher Shark fishing!  Since I love it so much! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 3 2010, 06:02 AM~16781729
> *:biggrin:  They asked me to be a guest speaker at the show and do a talk about Thresher Shark fishing!  Since I love it so much! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+Mar 3 2010, 08:24 AM~16782464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the matter Johnny, do I scare you?? LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 3 2010, 10:51 PM~16791249
> *Well, I'm working on the the tshirt designs right now.  Picking out pictures for the back! :biggrin:
> It was fun today!  On again at 6:30 Pm tomorrow night and Friday night.  Can't remember my schedule for Saturday or Sunday lol!
> whats the matter Johnny, do I scare you?? LOL
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16791724
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Could you picture the guys :run: from me?? I'm only 5'2! That would be funning watching a bunch of guys 5'9 to over 6' :run: from me! LOL!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 4 2010, 07:34 AM~16793763
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Could you picture the guys  :run: from me??  I'm only 5'2! That would be funning watching a bunch of guys 5'9 to over 6' :run: from me! LOL!
> *


 :yes: GLAD I'M NOT A THRESHER SHARK... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 4 2010, 07:34 AM~16793763
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Could you picture the guys  :run: from me??  I'm only 5'2! That would be funning watching a bunch of guys 5'9 to over 6' :run: from me! LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DONT HAVE TOO MUCH FUN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 4 2010, 09:52 AM~16794724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha! It hurts to be gaffed! LOLLOL It's fun to be able to whip your tail around and whack people! LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 4 2010, 01:10 PM~16796193
> *I can't help it!  It's a lot of fun at these shows!!! :biggrin:  I get a lot of free clothes too!
> hahahaha!  It hurts to be gaffed! LOLLOL  It's fun to be able to whip your tail around and whack people! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 4 2010, 01:46 PM~16796481
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Good Morning!! :biggrin: 


The 10th of March is just around the corner for early bird pre-reg's! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 AM~16804027
> *Good Morning!! :biggrin:
> The 10th of March is just around the corner for early bird pre-reg's! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :run: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 AM~16804027
> *Good Morning!! :biggrin:
> The 10th of March is just around the corner for early bird pre-reg's! :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 5 2010, 09:15 AM~16804523
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 7 2010, 07:38 AM~16818691
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 7 2010, 10:42 AM~16819507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny! I see you got some cruize nights coming up For Antique's! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*


Streetlow Magazine will be there again this year! Upcoming article from last years show that will be on next issue! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 8 2010, 06:59 AM~16826323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 8 2010, 02:41 PM~16829493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin: Are you ready for this event???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16850089
> *:wave:  Hey you! HOw's it going??
> :wave:  :biggrin:  Are you ready for this event???
> *


Ok, how you been busy :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16850089
> *:wave:  Hey you! HOw's it going??
> :wave:  :biggrin:  Are you ready for this event???
> *


OH YA,THIS IS A GREAT EVENT TO BE APART OF,TO ALL THAT WERE THERE LAST YEAR I HOPE THAT THEY SPREAD THE WORD OF WHAT A GREAT EVENT AND CAUSE THIS IS!!THIS IS THE TYPE OF EVENT THAT NEEDS TO BE SUCCESFUL ...SO KEEP SPREADING THE WORD AND MORE AND MORE RIDERS TO MAKE IT OUT TO THIS SHOW..THEY WILL NOT BE DISAPOINTED AFTER SEEING WHAT IT IS ABOUT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST MY 2 PENNIES... :biggrin: To The Top For The Softin Orginasation !!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 10 2010, 03:19 PM~16852020
> *OH YA,THIS IS A GREAT EVENT TO BE APART OF,TO ALL THAT WERE THERE LAST YEAR I HOPE THAT THEY SPREAD THE WORD OF WHAT A GREAT EVENT AND CAUSE THIS IS!!THIS IS THE TYPE OF EVENT THAT NEEDS TO BE SUCCESFUL ...SO KEEP SPREADING THE WORD AND MORE AND MORE RIDERS TO MAKE IT OUT TO THIS SHOW..THEY WILL NOT BE DISAPOINTED AFTER SEEING WHAT IT IS ABOUT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: JUST MY 2 PENNIES... :biggrin:  To The Top For The Softin Orginasation !!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 10 2010, 03:19 PM~16852020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Hey Sergio!! HOw's it going??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 11 2010, 12:57 PM~16861302
> *Oh thank you Johnny!!  IT is an incredible organization to be in!  Helping those with special needs is incredible!  And yeah THERE IS CLASSIFICATIONS for bombers and peddle cars.
> Just getting started with the fishing season.  Finished up my siminars, now booking charters!! :biggrin:  ya know how it is....Need mo money! :biggrin:
> :wave: Hey Sergio!!  HOw's it going??
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTY


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 12 2010, 07:40 AM~16868812
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Mar 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16862134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Raphy! Are you ready for this show??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 12 2010, 11:31 AM~16870686
> *LOL!  i love your slogan!  I just caught onto it! LOL
> :wave:  Johnny!  You got an event coming up next month!  Post the flyer!!
> Hey Raphy!  Are you ready for this show??
> *


 OH YEAH CANT WAIT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2010, 11:43 AM~16870800
> *OH YEAH CANT WAIT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


It's going to be a blast~ (Iknow I keep saying that, but it is~!) :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 13 2010, 02:06 PM~16881012
> *It's going to be a blast~  (Iknow I keep saying that, but it is~!) :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 13 2010, 03:42 PM~16881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 11 2010, 01:15 PM~16862134
> *TTY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 13 2010, 03:42 PM~16881539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you! how's it going??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 14 2010, 07:51 AM~16885759
> *Cool!  What are the spectator's costs?
> :wave:
> Hey you!  how's it going??
> *


 Have alot of pre regs already?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> Cool! What are the spectator's costs?
> 
> NOTHING.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:run: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 15 2010, 08:25 AM~16894487
> *:run:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WHERE YOU AT TIFF???  :dunno: :around:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 16 2010, 07:31 AM~16904776
> *WHERE  YOU AT TIFF???    :dunno:  :around:
> *


x2


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 16 2010, 11:04 AM~16906403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WHERE YOU AT TIFFANY??? :uh: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 17 2010, 02:51 PM~16918744
> *WHERE YOU AT TIFFANY??? :uh:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:  :wow:  :run:
HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 14 2010, 06:53 PM~16889676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I've been without a computer for days! Couldn't make it over to the library with a lot of meetings and doctor's appointments for Kaiden. But Im back now!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 16 2010, 11:04 AM~16906403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you!How's it going??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 18 2010, 11:58 AM~16927771
> *:wave: Yeah~!  I'm about half of what the entire show last year was at.  :biggrin:
> X100 Johnny~  Going through your pre-reg forms!  Dang ~Looks like your bringing the entire West Covina~! :worship: :wow:  :biggrin:  Okay, all indoors!  Thanks for the support Johnny!
> Sorry I've been without a computer for days!  Couldn't make it over to the library with a lot of meetings and doctor's appointments for Kaiden.  But Im back now!
> *


 KOOL GOING TO BE BIGGER & BETTER THIS YEAR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Mar 18 2010, 12:03 PM~16927810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will! Sending you a PM on some catagories..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 18 2010, 12:34 PM~16928070
> *KOOL GOING TO BE BIGGER & BETTER THIS YEAR! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HELLLLLL YAAAH!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 16 2010, 08:25 AM~16905168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a cool pic Johnny!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 18 2010, 01:48 PM~16928591
> *:rimshot: It's Jesse!!  Hey you!
> Yes it will!  Sending you a PM on some catagories..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 18 2010, 08:50 PM~16932443
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 18 2010, 02:44 PM~16929004
> *HELLLLLL YAAAH!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 19 2010, 06:15 AM~16935171
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT.

I got the pre reg forms thanks.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 19 2010, 11:43 AM~16937684
> *TTT.
> 
> I got the pre reg forms thanks.
> *


Your welcome! :biggrin: Only took a few days then! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 18 2010, 12:01 PM~16927796
> *Hey you!How's it going??
> *


GREEEEEEEEEAAAAAT...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Mar 20 2010, 12:01 AM~16943472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 20 2010, 11:02 PM~16949840
> *:biggrin:  Guess what I'm doing next weeeeeekend???  Your gonna be jelouse!!!
> It involves a rod  (now ya'll need to get your head out of the gutter if you think the rod is anything but fishing!! ROLMAO!)
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 21 2010, 01:24 PM~16953399
> *:0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Raphy


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 20 2010, 11:02 PM~16949840
> *:biggrin:  Guess what I'm doing next weeeeeekend???  Your gonna be jelouse!!!
> It involves a rod  (now ya'll need to get your head out of the gutter if you think the rod is anything but fishing!! ROLMAO!)
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:26 AM~16959478
> *Good Morning Raphy
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: How was your weekend?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 22 2010, 07:31 AM~16960063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of work and training. Taking over the boat next weekend for Charters. I'll be the Captain. :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 22 2010, 12:56 PM~16962828
> *Hey Johnny!  What are you up to today?
> A lot of work and training.  Taking over the boat next weekend for Charters. I'll be the Captain. :0
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16968786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 23 2010, 05:41 AM~16971238
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 23 2010, 08:09 AM~16972009
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning Raphy! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 23 2010, 11:44 AM~16974080
> *Morning Raphy! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 23 2010, 04:12 PM~16976565
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Good night Raphy! I will post up them catagories tomorrow.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> * For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]</span>*
> 
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>ROLL CALL * :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Antiques Car Club
Styles Ulimited
Latin World 
Good Times
Viejitos
Simi Valley Corvette Club
Tri-Valley GTO
Russian River Rods & Coupe
Mopar Alley
Golden State Classics
Cruisers
Socios
Stylistics (Los Angeles)
High Rollers
Majestics
Streetlow Magazine
Who else is coming out for SOFTIN's Charity Car Show on July 25th, 2010?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 24 2010, 04:00 PM~16988929
> *Antiques Car Club
> Styles Ulimited
> Latin World
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 25 2010, 07:01 AM~16995269
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: and Johnny!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 25 2010, 09:02 AM~16996349
> *:biggrin:  and Johnny!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16996487
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Johnny, put your car show on your signature!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT

Evilways will be there again.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 25 2010, 09:44 PM~17004143
> *TTT
> 
> Evilways will be there again.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool! Thanks for the support!

Antiques Car Club
Styles Ulimited
Latin World 
Good Times
Viejitos
Simi Valley Corvette Club
Tri-Valley GTO
Russian River Rods & Coupe
Mopar Alley
Golden State Classics
Cruisers
Socios
Stylistics (Los Angeles)
High Rollers
Majestics
Streetlow Magazine
Evilways

Who else is coming out for SOFTIN's Charity Car Show on July 25th, 2010?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 26 2010, 05:48 AM~17005866
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: Hey Sergio! Is Rollerz Only making it up?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Antiques Car Club
Styles Ulimited
Latin World 
Good Times
Viejitos
Simi Valley Corvette Club
Tri-Valley GTO
Russian River Rods & Coupe
Mopar Alley
Golden State Classics
Cruisers
Socios
Stylistics (Los Angeles)
High Rollers
Majestics
Streetlow Magazine
Evilways
SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.

Who else is coming out for SOFTIN's Charity Car Show on July 25th, 2010?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more info e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

primoz bike club


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Mar 29 2010, 05:41 PM~17036781
> *primoz bike club
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the support. Can't wait to see them again and the new addition.... :biggrin: 



1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics (Los Angeles)
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

The Bombers will be broken down by era and Orig, street and custom. If we get enough then we'll go to orig, street, mild and full! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 30 2010, 05:13 AM~17041905
> *The Bombers will be broken down by era and Orig, street and custom.  If we get enough then we'll go to orig, street, mild and full!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 24 2010, 04:00 PM~16988929
> *Antiques Car Club
> Styles Ulimited
> Latin World
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

*Brown effects was there for the 1st one and we will be there strong for the 2nd annual.....Brown effects in the house  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 12:47 AM~17052409
> *Brown effects was there for the 1st one and we will be there strong for the 2nd annual.....Brown effects in the house
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow+Mar 31 2010, 12:47 AM~17052409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Hey RAphy long time no see!!


1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics (Los Angeles)
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 31 2010, 05:47 AM~17052931
> *:0  :biggrin: Thanks for the support!  Can't wait to see ya all again!
> :biggrin:  I thought you'd like that Johnny!
> :wave:  Hey RAphy long time no see!!
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2010, 08:03 AM~17053576
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

Bombs
1930's Orig, street and custom
1940's orig, street and custom
1950's orig, street and custom

Car Classes
2000's & up: street & custom
90's: street, mild and full
80's: street, mild and full
70's: street mild and full
60's orig, street, mild and full
60's con. orig, street, mild and full
50's and below orig, street, mild and full
Luxury 90's and up: street mild and full
Luxury 89 and below: street mild and full
Euro: street, mild and full
Import: street, mild and full
Sports cars: street mild and full
Sports cars: street mild and full
HOt Rods/Street Rods: street and custom
Wagon/Panel: org. street and custom
Muscle car: street & mild

Truck Classes
2000's & Up: Street & Custom
90's street, mild and full
80's street, mild and full
70's street, mild and full
60's street mild and full
50's street, mild and full
mini-truck street, mild and full
mini-suv: street mild full
Full size suv: street, mild and full
El Camino/Ranchero: street, mild and full
4x4 street & Custom
Vans: street and custom

Motorcycles
full size
designer

Bicycles
16" 2 Wheel-orig, street, mild and full
20" 2 Wheel= orig, street, mild and full
Beach Cruiser, street, custom
3 Wheel: street, mild and full
trike
peddle cars street & custom

Specialties:
Most Club participation
Best Display
*Other specialties TBA*
Best Car
Best Truck
Best bicycle
*Best all around + Cash Prize *

People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.

50/50 Raffle

Dash plaques and goodie bags for pre-reg's


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 31 2010, 10:37 AM~17054919
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Bombs
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 31 2010, 11:37 AM~17054919
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Bombs
> ...


  :biggrin: :wow: .....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 11:58 AM~17055569
> *  :biggrin:  :wow: .....
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 1 2010, 05:21 AM~17063868
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


  :wow:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 1 2010, 02:01 PM~17067518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: How are ya doing?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Bombs
1930's Orig, street and custom
1940's orig, street and custom
1950's orig, street and custom

Car Classes
2000's & up: street & custom
90's: street, mild and full
80's: street, mild and full
70's: street mild and full
60's orig, street, mild and full
60's con. orig, street, mild and full
50's and below orig, street, mild and full
Luxury 90's and up: street mild and full
Luxury 89 and below: street mild and full
Euro: street, mild and full
Import: street, mild and full
Sports cars: street mild and full
Sports cars: street mild and full
HOt Rods/Street Rods: street and custom
Wagon/Panel: org. street and custom
Muscle car: street & mild

Truck Classes
2000's & Up: Street & Custom
90's street, mild and full
80's street, mild and full
70's street, mild and full
60's street mild and full
50's street, mild and full
mini-truck street, mild and full
mini-suv: street mild full
Full size suv: street, mild and full
El Camino/Ranchero: street, mild and full
4x4 street & Custom
Vans: street and custom

Motorcycles
full size
designer

Bicycles
16" 2 Wheel-orig, street, mild and full
20" 2 Wheel= orig, street, mild and full
Beach Cruiser, street, custom
3 Wheel: street, mild and full
trike
peddle cars street & custom

Forgot to add *Under Construction*

Specialties:
Most Club participation
Best Display
Other specialties TBA
Best Car
Best Truck
Best bicycle
Best all around + Cash Prize 

People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.

50/50 Raffle

Dash plaques and goodie bags for pre-reg's


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 2 2010, 09:01 PM~17081633
> *
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 2 2010, 07:21 PM~17080672
> *Bombs
> 1930's Orig, street and custom
> 1940's orig, street and custom
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300+Apr 2 2010, 09:01 PM~17081633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 3 2010, 05:15 AM~17083866
> *:wave: Latin World!!:biggrin:
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


  Hows it going? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 3 2010, 06:24 PM~17087483
> * Hows it going? :biggrin:
> *


Pretty good!

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 4 2010, 05:11 AM~17090796
> *Pretty good!
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!
> *


 :wave: Hope you & your family have a nice EASTER DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2010, 08:17 AM~17091441
> *:wave: Hope you & your family have a nice EASTER DAY!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Apr 4 2010, 10:01 AM~17092002
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 4 2010, 08:17 AM~17091441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 5 2010, 06:36 AM~17098816
> *We did.  EAster break now with the kids.  I hope they sleep in this morning!  They all had massive sugar highs yesterday!
> Hey Johnny! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 5 2010, 10:51 AM~17100662
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Hey you! Your show is really close!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 8 2010, 05:44 AM~17132172
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: Long time no chat!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 9 2010, 10:13 AM~17144185
> *1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Styles Ulimited
> 3.Latin World
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Apr 11 2010, 09:09 AM~17158938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the show go??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2010, 04:32 AM~17166166
> *:thumbsup: Hey Johnny!  See ya in two weeks!!
> Beautiful!  I like it! :biggrin:
> How did the show go??
> *


 OK GOOD people showed support for a GOOD CAUSE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2010, 11:06 AM~17168718
> *OK GOOD people showed support for a GOOD CAUSE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's awesome! I got called out to sea.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Apr 13 2010, 09:02 AM~17177950
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2010, 04:37 AM~17187720
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2010, 04:37 AM~17187720
> *:wave:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Apr 14 2010, 09:19 AM~17189365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ralphy! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2010, 03:57 AM~17199275
> *Are you ready for your show on the 24th???
> Hey Ralphy! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Apr 16 2010, 03:44 AM~17210025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2010, 06:45 AM~17210578
> *Are you ready for your show this weekend Johnny??
> :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OH YEAH!! READY OR NOT IT'S ON!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 16 2010, 12:35 PM~17213264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See ya tomorrow at *your* show! I'll be taking lot's of pictures...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2010, 06:26 AM~17219633
> *:biggrin:
> See ya tomorrow at your show!  I'll be taking lot's of pictures...
> *


 Have FUN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2010, 01:23 PM~17221805
> *Have FUN!! :biggrin:
> *


TTT! Johnny knows how to do a good show!! We'll be having a lot of fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 18 2010, 04:21 AM~17226086
> *TTT!  Johnny knows how to do a good show!!  We'll be having a lot of fun! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT for Tiff! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 19 2010, 05:21 AM~17234671
> *TTT for Tiff! :biggrin:
> *


 x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2010, 08:07 AM~17235477
> *x2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys. became under the weather....Doing good now!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2010, 05:21 AM~17245453
> *Thanks guys.  became under the weather....Doing good now!
> *


 :0 ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 09:42 AM~17247157
> *:0 ...
> *


Hey Raphy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2010, 04:02 PM~17250510
> *Hey Raphy!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 09:35 PM~17254738
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Good Morning!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 21 2010, 05:38 AM~17256691
> *Good Morning!
> *


 :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:420: :420: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2010, 04:21 AM~17268163
> *:420:  :420:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Go to bed Ralphy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone know where I can come up with just 1 tire it can be really used too.All the tires I keep comping up are for your everyday cars. Don't need it for my car. Need it for the football toss for the kiddie corner.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2010, 04:39 AM~17268208
> *:roflmao: Go to bed Ralphy!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 22 2010, 08:18 AM~17269341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good morning :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2010, 05:41 AM~17278484
> *good morning :wave:
> *


Morning Bigshod! How ya doing?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2010, 05:32 AM~17278450
> *:wave: Mr Lo LO!! Is Reflections making it up to our show?? :biggrin:
> Morning Raffy!! What's on the agenda for today??
> Hey Johnny!  You had a lot of nice rides at your show! Great job!
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

coming all the way from australia to see this show. hope its good! cant wait...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 23 2010, 11:19 AM~17280921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support hi_ryder! Wow all the way from Australia! Last years show was a good show.  This year we have World War 2 aircraft out on display. The Museum will be putting on airplane rides. Kiddie corner with carnival games and prizes, a lot of good people there. You should have fun!  Are you bringing your family?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2010, 05:52 AM~17287552
> *I'd say play with the kids!
> Thank you for the support hi_ryder!  Wow all the way from Australia!  Last years show was a good show.  This year we have World War 2 aircraft out on display. The Museum will be putting on airplane rides.  Kiddie corner with carnival games and prizes, a lot of good people there. You should have fun!  Are you bringing your family?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 23 2010, 02:40 PM~17282476
> *coming all the way from australia to see this show. hope its good! cant wait...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2010, 09:10 AM~17288378
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 25 2010, 06:40 AM~17294110
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:53 AM~17295371
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2010, 07:32 PM~17299152
> *   ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2010, 04:42 AM~17303341
> *:wave:
> *


hello


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 26 2010, 06:03 AM~17303418
> *hello
> *


Hey Bigshod! How are you doing?


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 25 2010, 05:35 PM~17297904
> *:wave:
> *


 Hows things going?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 26 2010, 03:06 PM~17308271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Ok, your going to laugh at me! Been looking at tires! LOL Not for my Monte Carlo either, although they really need some bad since I blew a tire on the way back from the city council meeting at highland park last year for the lowrider movement..... But actually trying to find some used white wall tires. I need one 13 inch and one 18 inch for the kiddie corner football toss. One for the kids, and one for the adults.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2010, 05:48 AM~17315688
> *:wave:  Mr Lo Lo!  How's things going down there?
> Ok Ok, your going to laugh at me!  Been looking at tires! LOL  Not for my Monte Carlo either, although they really need some bad since I blew a tire on the way back from the city council meeting at highland park last year for the lowrider movement..... But actually trying to find some used white wall tires.  I need one 13 inch and one 18 inch for the kiddie corner football toss.  One for the kids, and one for the adults.
> *


 Maybe you can go to a tire shop and ask if they have some used tires that they would donate?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 27 2010, 12:37 PM~17319036
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 27 2010, 12:36 PM~17319027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 


Did you all see Streetlow Magazine issue that just came out? Pauly and Gil did a NICE job covering the show. He even named a few clubs that went and took club shots as well. It's really nice. They'll be there again for this show! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2010, 06:03 AM~17327937
> *Yeah I'm doing that, but I want a 13 inch with white walls and a 18 inch with white walls.  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> Did you all see Streetlow Magazine issue that just came out?  Pauly and Gil did a NICE job covering the show.  He even named a few clubs that went and took club shots as well.  It's really nice.  They'll be there again for this show! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2010, 08:33 AM~17328949
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2010, 07:19 PM~17252685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2010, 06:03 AM~17338892
> *
> *


 :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2010, 02:44 PM~17343158
> *:h5:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


This show is sneaking up on me! Wow :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2010, 05:40 AM~17349476
> *This show is sneaking up on me!  Wow :wow:
> *


 hno: hno: :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

Did you all see Streetlow Magazine issue that just came out? Pauly and Gil did a NICE job covering the show. He even named a few clubs that went and took club shots as well. It's really nice. They'll be there again for this show! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2010, 07:19 PM~17252685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> hno: hno: :0


:wave: Raphy! Going in next Saturday to do the measurements of the car placements for indoor spots and outdoor spots. The owner of the museum is entering 2 cars too! :biggrin: 



> Did you all see Streetlow Magazine issue that just came out? Pauly and Gil did a NICE job covering the show. He even named a few clubs that went and took club shots as well. It's really nice. They'll be there again for this show! :biggrin:


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
I got a few copies!! :biggrin: Did you send one up to Mike? I've been lagging. Trying to finish a letter in between stuff. Let me know if you beat me to the punch on that.. :biggrin:


> :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


Yup that's what I'm starting to feel like Raphy! LOL I'm learning this drill pretty darn good LOL The numbers for the cars are on cards this hear not the little papers... LOL


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking for a food vendor that does BBQ chicken and tri tip! Don't have one yet, and would like to have one. Have a vendor that is doing hot dogs and corn dogs and deep fried twinkies though!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2010, 01:28 PM~17360313
> *Looking for a food vendor that does BBQ chicken and tri tip!  Don't have one yet, and would like to have one.  Have a vendor that is doing hot dogs and corn dogs and deep fried twinkies though!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 1 2010, 03:47 PM~17360883
> *:0  :0
> *


Want to cook too Raphy?? LOL!! Have you ever had deep fried twinkies??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17361154
> *Want to cook too Raphy?? LOL!!  Have you ever had deep fried twinkies??
> *


 I think that I mite be a little busy :biggrin: Never had them.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17364932
> *I think that I mite be a little busy :biggrin: Never had them.
> *


LOL! 
Either have I, but everyone who has had them, say they're really good! So I can't wait to try them. I wonder if they could deep fry m&m's or a hershey bar for me! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2010, 05:05 AM~17371354
> *LOL!
> Either have I, but everyone who has had them, say they're really good!  So I can't wait to try them.  I wonder if they could deep fry m&m's or a hershey bar for me!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That is too much sugar for me.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2010, 09:37 AM~17372795
> *:biggrin: That is too much sugar for me.
> *


Well, I guess I'll just have to try one for you then... :biggrin: No complaints on that one! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2010, 06:45 AM~17384987
> *Well, I guess I'll just have to try one for you then... :biggrin:  No complaints on that one! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: JULY 25TH IS ALMOST HERE!! :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 4 2010, 11:19 AM~17387400
> *:biggrin:  :wave: JULY 25TH IS ALMOST HERE!! :sprint:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+May 4 2010, 08:56 AM~17385916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Still in search for an 13 inch white wall tire...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2010, 05:06 AM~17396677
> *:wave: Mr Lo LO!
> :0 This year is flying by way to fast.  It's making my head spin!  :around:   Only got a bit over 2 months left.  :0
> :wave: Still in search for an 13 inch white wall tire...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2010, 08:06 AM~17397546
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2010, 05:46 AM~17407456
> *:wave:
> *


Hey you!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2010, 12:16 PM~17410088
> *Hey you!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey! How's it going?? Forgot to tell you Happy Cinco De Mayo yesterday!!! My bad!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

whats up tiff?? shit, july is almost here. has it been that long since the first show? man, time flies!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 6 2010, 03:17 PM~17411561
> *whats up tiff?? shit, july is almost here. has it been that long since the first show? man, time flies!!
> *


 :wave: Hey Jason! Yup July is almost here. I can't believe it. I'm a year older! LOL This is a scary thought! LOL Next thing you know, we will be on our 10th show...LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2010, 03:15 PM~17411543
> *Hey!  How's it going?? Forgot to tell you Happy Cinco De Mayo yesterday!!!  My bad!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 7 2010, 12:30 PM~17420310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you guys doing tomorrow for Mother's Day?



1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2010, 06:06 AM~17426777
> *:wave:
> What are you guys doing tomorrow for Mother's Day?
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2010, 10:46 AM~17427954
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: There's a few more but waiting for confirmation... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2010, 03:51 PM~17429206
> *:biggrin:  There's a few more but waiting for confirmation... :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope that you have a very nice MOTHERS DAY!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2010, 03:59 PM~17429247
> *Hope that you have a very nice MOTHERS DAY!!!
> *


Thanks Raffy! Everyone is still sleeping. :0 

Happy Mother's day everyone! Call your mom's!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2010, 06:46 AM~17433242
> *Thanks Raffy!  Everyone is still sleeping.  :0
> 
> Happy Mother's day everyone!  Call your mom's!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2010, 12:09 PM~17434903
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


We BBQ'd then the kids decided to have a food fight. One of the kids being my husband! LOL!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2010, 05:34 AM~17441069
> *We BBQ'd then the kids decided to have a food fight.  One of the kids being my husband!  LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 10 2010, 10:48 AM~17443147
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2010, 08:37 AM~17452885
> *
> *


Hey Raphy, are you judging the Ventura show at the fairgrounds again this year?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2010, 08:56 AM~17453075
> *Hey Raphy, are you judging the Ventura show at the fairgrounds again this year?
> *


 Not this year I have a show in San Diego on the same day. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 8 2010, 01:24 AM~17426339
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2010, 09:05 AM~17453146
> *Not this year I have a show in San Diego on the same day. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool! give me a call at home when you get a chance. Need to go over some things with you.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2010, 03:47 AM~17474970
> *That's cool!  give me a call at home when you get a chance.  Need to go over some things with you.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2010, 10:50 AM~17477689
> *
> *


I sent you the lay out did you get it?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2010, 03:07 PM~17480008
> *I sent you the lay out did you get it?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2010, 05:06 AM~17426777
> *:wave:
> What are you guys doing tomorrow for Mother's Day?
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> ...


add Thee Artistics to the list not missin it this year!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17485720
> *add Thee Artistics to the list not missin it this year!!!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17485720
> *add Thee Artistics to the list not missin it this year!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2010, 06:43 AM~17487671
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2010, 12:10 PM~17490529
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17499657
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2010, 07:35 PM~17501099
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2010, 05:19 AM~17504193
> *Good Morning!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2010, 08:32 AM~17504829
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: We limited out on Red's today. I'm heading home now! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2010, 04:50 PM~17507693
> *:biggrin:  We limited out on Red's today.  I'm heading home now!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Add In IV Lifeto the list as well :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Add In IV Life to the list as well :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@May 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17510301
> *Add In IV Life to the list as well  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Thank you for the support IV Life!

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. IV Life
25.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2010, 04:04 AM~17512711
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Thank you for the support IV Life!
> 
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL+May 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17510397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2010, 10:42 AM~17515236
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 17 2010, 09:53 PM~17522796
> *
> *


 :wave: How's the weather up there? Is it raining??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17526636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. IV Life
25.
[/quote]
CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THEE OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY GIRLZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> 1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Styles Ulimited
> 3.Latin World
> 4.Good Times
> ...


CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THEE OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY GIRLZ! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*
TTT for Tiff


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 19 2010, 06:22 AM~17538114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THEE OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY GIRLZ! :biggrin:
[/quote]

LOL! Hey Eddie, I don't think any of the guys will forget them!  

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. IV Life
25.*THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ*
26. Streetlow Magazine



> * For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*
> TTT for Tiff


Thanks Shaun!



> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Hey Raffy! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THEE OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY GIRLZ! :biggrin:


LOL! Hey Eddie, I don't think any of the guys will forget them!  

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. IV Life
25.*THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ*
26. Streetlow Magazine
Thanks Shaun!
Hey Raffy! :wave:
[/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> LOL! Hey Eddie, I don't think any of the guys will forget them!
> 
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Styles Ulimited
> ...


 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2010, 04:04 AM~17512711
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Thank you for the support IV Life! Hey that was  In IV Life
> 1. Antiques
> Car Club
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@May 20 2010, 01:02 PM~17552545
> *
> *


I'm sorry, my bad... :happysad: Thank you for the support IN IV LIFE. :biggrin: 

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. *IN IV Life*:thumbsup: 
25.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
26. Streetlow Magazine
27.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 20 2010, 11:10 PM~17558880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: You guys gonna make it to SOFTIN's show?


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2010, 05:48 PM~17555223
> *I'm sorry, my bad... :happysad:  Thank you for the support IN IV LIFE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike661+May 21 2010, 07:01 AM~17560549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Raffy~


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2010, 06:21 PM~17565794
> *:wave:
> :wave: In IV Life!
> :wave: Raffy~
> *


 What you doing this weekend?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 21 2010, 07:17 PM~17566240
> *What you doing this weekend?
> *


Well, today I'm doing a charter with my dad. So going fishing. I've been in S.B since Wed night. Tomorrow Shaun and the kids are coming down and we're going to the Ventura show to pass out fliers and take pics of cars. then head home for a few days. Got to come back down Wednesday to work again. How about you?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 17 2010, 03:11 PM~16317645
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Tiffany.. :wave:... How is everything going...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2010, 07:12 PM~17591828
> *TTT
> *


   Got back at 1am from San Diego carshow. :420: :420:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805+May 24 2010, 09:04 PM~17593495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeze! Long day and half the night. Well morning for some of us..LOL Was it a good show? The Ventura show was good too. Was weird not seeing you there though. Saw a lot of people I know. Was even given Hershey Bars to! :biggrin: :biggrin: That made my day. Had to feed that addiction of chocolate I have, ya know??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2010, 04:28 AM~17596394
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  Hey Danny!  Things are going good!  Getting closer.  How are things with you??
> Geeze!  Long day and half the night.  Well morning for some of us..LOL  Was it a good show?  The Ventura show was good too.  Was weird not seeing you there though. Saw a lot of people I know. Was even given Hershey Bars to!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  That made my day.  Had to feed that addiction of chocolate I have, ya know??
> *


   Need to find some sugar free ones. :biggrin: The show was good, but it got a little windy at times.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 25 2010, 09:11 AM~17597806
> *   Need to find some sugar free ones. :biggrin: The show was good, but it got a little windy at times.
> *


Yeah it was pretty windy at the Ventura show too! But it was a nice show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2010, 08:47 PM~17616388
> *Yeah it was pretty windy at the Ventura show too!  But it was a nice show.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17617918
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: weather is looking better


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got an email from someone saying that they heard that our show had turned into a muscle car only. Just to clear that up, that is very false! This is an all car show. For those of you who don't know me, I am a lowrider myself, born and raised! so I have to laugh at me turning a car show into something and not having lowrider's there! LOL! So I'm not sure where this rumor got started or why that statement was even made, but that is false! We will have lowriders both cars and bicylces (with many different classes like last years show), classic cars, hot rods and muscle cars and motorcycles. Why would I go to lowrider shows passing out flyers if it was a muscle car show? LOL! So no, SOFTIN's 2nd annual benefit car show is for lowriders and other cars, truck's and motorcycles as well! :biggrin: If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at anytime.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2010, 06:57 AM~17619995
> *I just got an email from someone saying that they heard that our show had turned into a muscle car only.  Just to clear that up, that is very false!  This is an all car show.  For those of you who don't know me, I am a lowrider myself, born and raised! so I have to laugh at me turning a car show into something and not having lowrider's there! LOL!  So I'm not sure where this rumor got started or why that statement was even made, but that is false!  We will have lowriders both cars and bicylces (with many different classes like last years show), classic cars, hot rods and muscle cars and motorcycles.  Why would I go to lowrider shows passing out flyers if it was a muscle car show? LOL! So no, SOFTIN's 2nd annual benefit car show is for lowriders and other cars, truck's and motorcycles as well!  :biggrin:  If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at anytime.
> *


Cause your silly like that...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+May 27 2010, 08:26 AM~17620637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. *IN IV Life*:thumbsup: 
25.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
26. Streetlow Magazine
27. Hoods
28. Cruceros Car Club
29.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Streetlow Magazine
17.Evilways
18.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
19.Brown Sensations
20. Primos Bike Club
21. Brown Effects
22. Touch of Class
23. Thee Artistics
24. *IN IV Life*:thumbsup: 
25.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
26. Streetlow Magazine
27. Hoods
28. Cruceros Car Club
29. Nite Life
30.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2010, 06:57 AM~17619995
> *I just got an email from someone saying that they heard that our show had turned into a muscle car only.  Just to clear that up, that is very false!  This is an all car show.  For those of you who don't know me, I am a lowrider myself, born and raised! so I have to laugh at me turning a car show into something and not having lowrider's there! LOL!  So I'm not sure where this rumor got started or why that statement was even made, but that is false!  We will have lowriders both cars and bicylces (with many different classes like last years show), classic cars, hot rods and muscle cars and motorcycles.  Why would I go to lowrider shows passing out flyers if it was a muscle car show? LOL! So no, SOFTIN's 2nd annual benefit car show is for lowriders and other cars, truck's and motorcycles as well!  :biggrin:  If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at anytime.
> *


 :0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 27 2010, 08:26 AM~17620637
> *Cause your silly like that...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2010, 12:11 PM~17622550
> *:0  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Raffy, who thinks I wouldn't have a lowrider show??? :0 You can't have a show without lowriders period!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2010, 01:24 PM~17623192
> *Raffy, who thinks I wouldn't have a lowrider show???  :0  You can't have a show without lowriders period!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2010, 09:17 PM~17628232
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2010, 04:16 AM~17630587
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17621916
> *1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Styles Ulimited
> 3.Latin World
> ...


Hi Tiffany it looks like its gonna be a good show... almost there hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 28 2010, 10:14 AM~17632533
> *Hi Tiffany it looks like its gonna be a good show... almost there hno:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805+May 28 2010, 10:14 AM~17632533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I think you may have your work cut out for you Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2010, 12:32 PM~17633703
> *:wave:  Danny!  Yup it looks like it's going to be a really good show! Where did the year go?  I can't beleive it's only 9 weeks away.  Good Lord I think I'm about ready to have a heart attack! LOL
> :biggrin:  I think you may have your work cut out for you Raffy!
> *


   :biggrin: WE WILL GET IT DONE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 29 2010, 12:09 PM~17641527
> *    :biggrin: WE WILL GET IT DONE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2010, 06:44 AM~17646021
> *:biggrin:  :angel:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 30 2010, 09:57 AM~17646682
> *
> *


Good Morning Raffy! OUr high school reunion Football game San Marcos Royals against the Santa Barbara Dons tie game 10 to 10. It was a benefit football game to raise funds for both school's athletic team. 7,000 fans came. It was awesome! The guys did good!! It was fun seeing everyone play again.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 31 2010, 04:21 AM~17651996
> *Good Morning Raffy!  OUr high school reunion Football game San Marcos Royals against the Santa Barbara Dons tie game 10 to 10.  It was a benefit football game to raise funds for both school's athletic team.  7,000 fans came.  It was awesome!  The guys did good!!  It was fun seeing everyone play again.
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 31 2010, 09:43 AM~17653340
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2010, 05:32 AM~17662050
> *:wave:
> *


Hello :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2010, 09:18 AM~17663293
> *Hello :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2010, 06:43 AM~17672942
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


  What you got going this weekend?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2010, 04:53 PM~17677959
> * What you got going this weekend?
> *


I'm off in a little while to head to Santa Barbara. My mom needs my help today. My sister is going to a specialist, so I got to work in her business. Tomorrow I have a meeting at the WW2 Museum regarding wanting to add a car hop contest to our show. Cross your fingers that they go for it.  Saturday I have a charter to do for Thresher Shark, Calico's etc. and then Sunday my hubby, daughter and son and I are going to....





















This is one of my favorite shows to go to! A lot of fun to be at! What are you going to do this weekend?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2010, 04:32 AM~17682761
> *I'm off in a little while to head to Santa Barbara.  My mom needs my help today.  My sister is going to a specialist, so I got to work in her business. Tomorrow I have a meeting at the WW2 Museum regarding wanting to add a car hop contest to our show. Cross your fingers that they go for it.   Saturday I have a charter to do for Thresher Shark, Calico's etc.  and then Sunday my hubby, daughter and son and I are going to....
> 
> 
> ...


   Im helping at a RELAY FOR LIFE carshow in Porterville Saturday. Then I got 3 birthday parties, 2 on Sat. & 1 on Sun. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2010, 09:16 AM~17684541
> *   Im helping at a RELAY FOR LIFE carshow in Porterville Saturday. Then I got 3 birthday parties, 2 on Sat. & 1 on Sun. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where is Porterville?? Sounds like your schedule is a bit busyer then mine this weekend..LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2010, 07:21 PM~17689471
> *Where is Porterville??  Sounds like your schedule is a bit busyer then mine this weekend..LOL
> *


Its east of Tulare 15-20 minutes maybe.  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2010, 09:51 PM~17691304
> *Its east of Tulare 15-20 minutes maybe.    :biggrin:
> *


Oh Okay! Off to my charter here soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2010, 04:46 AM~17701597
> *Oh Okay!  Off to my charter here soon! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2010, 06:40 AM~17701848
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 









* For more infor e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2010, 05:50 AM~17707596
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 6 2010, 06:01 AM~17707611
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 AM~17715148
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: How was your weekend?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 7 2010, 09:35 AM~17716136
> *:biggrin: How was your weekend?
> *


We had a blast at the Nite Life car show.. Took turns with each kid coming...LOL The youngest wants "daddy's car to hop like a bunny too!" LOL Had a problem when he saw all the bikes though. He asked daddy to buy him all of them. LOL!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2010, 11:56 AM~17717451
> *We had a blast at the Nite Life car show..  Took turns with each kid coming...LOL  The youngest wants "daddy's car to hop like a bunny too!" LOL  Had a problem when he saw all the bikes though.  He asked daddy to buy him all of them.  LOL!
> *


   Doesnt want much!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17724127
> *   Doesnt want much!! :biggrin:
> *


My 3 year old wants this one really bad.. Had to explain to him that he can't drive it..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2010, 05:33 AM~17725368
> *My 3 year old wants this one really bad.. Had to explain to him that he can't drive it..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 8 2010, 09:29 AM~17726776
> *NICE!!
> *


Yeah, it was. I thought it was the cutest thing. My 3 year old wanted to drive it home..LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2010, 04:55 AM~17735400
> *Yeah, it was.  I thought it was the cutest thing.  My 3 year old wanted to drive it home..LOL
> *


 :nono: :nono: No license yet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2010, 09:09 AM~17736857
> *:nono:  :nono: No license yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt! The way he drives his "other" cars, I don't think I'm ready for that! He'd be good at demolition durby though! :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Jun 9 2010, 10:52 AM~17737745
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2010, 07:14 AM~17747328
> *No doubt!  The way he drives his "other" cars, I don't think I'm ready for that! He'd be good at demolition durby though!  :roflmao:
> :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

hey tiff! good to see you again! missed sean tho. never could find him...

what time can we move in? the earlier the better, as it takes hours to set up both cars...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 10 2010, 09:56 PM~17755303
> *hey tiff! good to see you again! missed sean tho. never could find him...
> 
> what time can we move in? the earlier the better, as it takes hours to set up both cars...
> *




TTT.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 10 2010, 10:09 PM~17755416
> *TTT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Jun 10 2010, 09:56 PM~17755303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you! Give me a call over the weekend. :biggrin: I'm not home right now, but I'll be there tonight.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2010, 07:39 AM~17758169
> *Yeah!  Shaun went into the building about 3 times.  Each time you weren't there.  He had the baby at the hop.  Boy did he love that!
> 
> We can't do a night before move in, but move in is 6 AM.  Did you get my message??
> ...


OK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2010, 10:32 AM~17759540
> *OK
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2010, 07:35 AM~17766559
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

INIVLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 12 2010, 12:51 PM~17768179
> *INIVLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!</span> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: Thanks for the support!! :biggrin: 




1. Antiques Car Club
2.Styles Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. <span style=\'color:blue\'>*INIVLife*:thumbsup: 
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2010, 02:47 PM~17768905
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  Thanks for the support!!  :biggrin:
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Styles Ulimited
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2010, 07:58 AM~17773195
> *TTT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2010, 09:08 AM~17773472
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2010, 06:16 AM~17780358
> *:wave:
> *


Good Morning how was your weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2010, 07:54 AM~17780875
> *Good Morning how was your weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Very Relaxing, but working at the same time..


:worship: :worship: Thank you FRESH MEX!! We are now having a BEER GARDEN and a Car Hop at SOFTIN's 2nd Benefit Car Show!!!! :biggrin: I am a Happy Girl now!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2010, 03:26 PM~17784637
> *Very Relaxing, but working at the same time..
> :worship:  :worship: Thank you FRESH MEX!!  We are now having a BEER GARDEN and a Car Hop at SOFTIN's 2nd Benefit Car Show!!!! :biggrin:  I am a Happy Girl now!!
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt for Fresh Mex and big Steve for putting it down
:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Jun 15 2010, 05:07 AM~17791149
> *:biggrin: ttt for Fresh Mex and big Steve for putting it down
> :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: This is awesome!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2010, 09:09 AM~17792321
> *:worship: This is awesome!
> *


 YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2010, 10:08 AM~17792731
> *YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!! :h5:  :h5:
> *


No, I'm blushing now. LOL! LIL needs to put an icon for me on blushing!

Working on having either a pre-show party, or post party.What's everyone's thought on this??

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 15 2010, 12:42 PM~17794086
> *
> *


 :wave: Jesse! How's it going??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2010, 12:28 PM~17793980
> *No, I'm blushing now. LOL!  LIL needs to put an icon for me on blushing!
> 
> Working on having either a pre-show party, or post party.What's everyone's thought on this??
> ...


That would be KOOL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2010, 09:56 PM~17799591
> *That would be KOOL!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah! We will be doing a pre-party on Saturday at Fresh Mex, time TBA.... :biggrin: 
You coming Raffy? I guess it's a tradition that I take a shot! But then it's 2 or 3 or 4 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2010, 05:43 AM~17802064
> *Yeah! We will be doing a pre-party on Saturday at Fresh Mex, time TBA.... :biggrin:
> You coming Raffy?  I guess it's a tradition that I take a shot! But then it's 2 or 3 or 4 :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2010, 03:26 PM~17784637
> *Very Relaxing, but working at the same time..
> :worship:  :worship: Thank you FRESH MEX!!  We are now having a BEER GARDEN and a Car Hop at SOFTIN's 2nd Benefit Car Show!!!! :biggrin:  I am a Happy Girl now!!
> *


WUTZ??????A CAR HOP???????WUT R THE PRIZES?????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 16 2010, 06:28 AM~17802243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to ask Adrian on that one. I'll keep you posted asap!  




We are having a pre-party the night before the event. Here's the FB link with info on it....Take a look and RSVP please.....  

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/ev...102193466499331


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 17 2010, 08:33 AM~17813929
> *hahahahaha!
> I've got to ask Adrian on that one.  I'll keep you posted asap!
> We are having a pre-party the night before the event.  Here's the FB link with info on it....Take a look and RSVP please.....
> ...


LET ME KNOW ASAPSOI CAN ASKTHE GUYS TO BRING THEIR HOPPERS!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 17 2010, 09:01 AM~17814173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do Roberto! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 17 2010, 09:26 AM~17814445
> *Hey you, it's Thursday and you were supposed to get back to me monday...hahahahaha! Call me or email me that info k?
> Will do Roberto! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 SORRY I FORGOT. What number can I call you at & what time?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2010, 05:49 PM~17818700
> *:0  :0 SORRY I FORGOT. What number can I call you at & what time?
> *


I'll be at home til 10 this morning (805) 473-1665


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2010, 04:05 AM~17822241
> *I'll be at home til 10 this morning (805) 473-1665
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2010, 09:29 AM~17823706
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 

Look what Eddie from Brown Sensations did for me for our tshirts .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2010, 10:27 AM~17824089
> *:wave:
> 
> Look what Eddie from Brown Sensations did for me for our tshirts  .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 NICE I WANT ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2010, 10:27 AM~17824089
> *:wave:
> 
> Look what Eddie from Brown Sensations did for me for our tshirts  .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!!!...I SEE A GOODTIMES BIKE RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2010, 10:27 AM~17824089
> *:wave:
> 
> Look what Eddie from Brown Sensations did for me for our tshirts  .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 07:58 PM~17828387
> *very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


Q VO Jess are you going to make it this year? :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2010, 02:47 PM~17768905
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  Thanks for the support!!  :biggrin:
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Styles Ulimited
> ...


FYI...its Style (no "s") Unlimited :biggrin: i will give you a pass on this one...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 19 2010, 10:12 AM~17831877
> *FYI...its Style (no "s") Unlimited  :biggrin: i will give you a pass on this one...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 18 2010, 11:41 AM~17824765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: MY BAD!! I'll fix that You can :buttkick: on that one Jason! It was a typo! Sorry!



> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2010, 02:47 PM~17768905
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  Thanks for the support!!  :biggrin:
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Style Ulimited
> ...





Thank you Eddie for the design!!!!! Your the bomb!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2010, 10:27 AM~17824089
> *:wave:
> 
> Look what Eddie from Brown Sensations did for me for our tshirts  .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


NICE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 20 2010, 11:49 AM~17838775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought you'd like it~  He did a sweet job!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2010, 02:09 PM~17839452
> *:wave:
> thought you'd like it~   He did a sweet job!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 20 2010, 05:07 PM~17840179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 


I"m stoked on this t-shirt design from Eddie and Brown Sensations...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2010, 04:59 AM~17843379
> *How's it going?
> :wave:
> I"m stoked on this t-shirt design from Eddie and Brown Sensations...
> ...


  Just waiting for the final word on that job interview.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2010, 02:58 PM~17847106
> * Just waiting for the final word on that job interview.
> *


I'll keep praying for ya!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 22 2010, 06:29 PM~17859568
> *I'll keep praying for ya!
> *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 22 2010, 06:39 PM~17859689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2010, 06:01 AM~17864093
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 23 2010, 09:45 AM~17865297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:14 PM~17868624
> *:biggrin:  Any word yet Raphy??
> :wave:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

*Camarillo*

my last name :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Jun 23 2010, 06:04 PM~17869599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, you beat me today on here...LOL! But I was on Facebook!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2010, 06:54 AM~17874209
> *:wave:
> chin up and call them..
> That's cool! :thumbsup: Where do you live? It would be cute if you lived in Camarillo too.  Especially if it was a Camarillo St in Camarillo...
> ...


IAM IN OKLAHOMA THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2010, 06:54 AM~17874209
> *:wave:
> chin up and call them..
> That's cool! :thumbsup: Where do you live? It would be cute if you lived in Camarillo too.  Especially if it was a Camarillo St in Camarillo...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Jun 15 2010, 03:09 PM~17795334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the plan


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolows+Jun 24 2010, 07:10 AM~17874297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's the chicken running with the head cut off season! LOL! Yeah you can still pre-reg. I'll e-mail you a pre-reg form. Or e-mail me your snail mail address and I'll send you out one!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 24 2010, 05:08 PM~17878737
> *doing good how bout you? can I still pre reg?
> that's the plan
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2010, 07:12 PM~17879681
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2010, 08:15 PM~17880237
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up for the weekend?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17880964
> *:biggrin: Whats up for the weekend?
> *


Good Morning!! Working this weekend. How about you? did you call them?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2010, 05:07 AM~17883501
> *Good Morning!!  Working this weekend.  How about you?  did you call them?
> *


 Got a show in Reno tomorrow, leaving this afternoon. I got a call yesterday going in awhile to take a drug test. Maybe start next week. :x: :x:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> How's the weather this summer out in Oky??
> :wave:
> It iz very hot makes u stay inside all day :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 25 2010, 07:53 AM~17884133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck! Hope you have airconditioning, and a pool! I'll trade you some of the heat for our morning overcast weather! I don't want all of it LOL, just some for the mornings...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2010, 05:56 PM~17879055
> *How's the weather this summer out in Oky??
> :wave:
> I think it's the chicken running with the head cut off season! LOL!  Yeah you can still pre-reg.  I'll e-mail you a pre-reg form.  Or e-mail me your snail mail address and I'll send you out one!
> *



thx for the email will send them out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2010, 02:09 PM~17887120
> *:h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Yuck!  Hope you have airconditioning, and a pool!  I'll trade you some of the heat for our morning overcast weather!  I don't want all of it LOL, just some for the mornings...
> *


 Start the new job on Monday!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jun 25 2010, 02:32 PM~17887250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 25 2010, 11:57 PM~17891051
> *TTT
> *


Hey you! How's it going??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHIVO-805 (Mar 10, 2009)

My dad said he saw a commercial for the show on TV! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO-805_@Jun 27 2010, 09:16 AM~17897971
> *My dad said he saw a commercial for the show on TV!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 25 2010, 11:57 PM~17891051
> *TTT
> *


HEY FOO YOU GOIN?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17897656
> *TTT
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17889067
> *Right on Jesse!!  Thank you!
> 
> 1. Antiques Car Club
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO-805+Jun 27 2010, 09:16 AM~17897971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today's for you Raffy, you ready for your new job?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2010, 07:19 AM~17905054
> *:biggrin: Did he say which one??  Was it the one with the car pics, or was it the tv show that did the documentary on my dad where they talked about the car show and show'd some of the cars from our flier/pre-reg form?
> :biggrin:
> Today's for you Raffy, you ready for your new job?
> *


 :yes: :yes: Waiting for a call. Supossed to start training today, but Im still kind of tired from Reno. :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2010, 07:26 AM~17905088
> *:yes:  :yes: Waiting for a call. Supossed to start training today, but Im still kind of tired from Reno. :happysad:
> *


Yeah I bet you are!! Take a nap before they call...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

\TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2010, 07:26 AM~17905088
> *:yes:  :yes: Waiting for a call. Supossed to start training today, but Im still kind of tired from Reno. :happysad:
> *



good luck cabron on the new job


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 29 2010, 01:26 PM~17918017
> *TTT.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2010, 07:26 AM~17905088
> *:yes:  :yes: Waiting for a call. Supossed to start training today, but Im still kind of tired from Reno. :happysad:
> *


So, did you start training??


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jun 30 2010, 07:59 AM~17925532
> *
> *


:wave: 

softin's 2nd annual benefit car show


COME CHECK OUT THE DOG POUND & KALIFORNIA KID ,Xo,KAYLA MARIE,ALSO
J.B.T ,DOMINATOR AND THE WHOLE V.P.R RECORDS FAMILY,KEEP ITLOCKED ON
ZMIX97.COM -THROW BACK SUNDAY ,91.9 FM KCSB.....TO WIN TICKETS JUST
ADDED THE BOMB @ THE SOFTIN CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF CAMARILLO Sunday JULY25, 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2010, 09:19 AM~17926032
> *:wave:
> 
> softin's 2nd annual benefit car show
> ...



pre reg send out today :biggrin:


----------



## chonte805 (Jun 30, 2010)

:biggrin: high rollers from santa barbara Ca. will be there hope it is as fun as the last one bring 4 to 6 cars


----------



## chonte805 (Jun 30, 2010)

:biggrin:  also need to know if there is still room inside if so let me know would like to put two cars inside :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jun 30 2010, 11:39 AM~17927161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I think it's gonna be more fun then last year. We have more acts, having a car hop and a lowrider friendly venue!!

Still not sure if there's gonna be room. I'm working on that little bit there..I'll let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.Socios
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. *INIVLife*:thumbsup: 
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 07:36 PM~17940401
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 2 2010, 12:39 AM~17942801
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.EL RAIDER
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. *INIVLife*:thumbsup: 
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17944843
> *1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Style Ulimited
> 3.Latin World
> ...


 :roflmao: It took me a few to figure out what you did above! :roflmao:
Got your pre-reg forms! Thanks Jesse! :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN COUNT US IN NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jul 3 2010, 12:13 AM~17950881
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN COUNT US IN NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: :wave: I love the icons!! :biggrin: Thanks for the support
NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB



1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife 
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30. *NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB*

The show is getting bigger and bigger! Thank you everyone for your support! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, we're having a hop! :biggrin: car hop that is~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy fourth !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World 
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics 
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife 
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.*Old Memories cc oxnard*
32.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2010, 08:18 AM~17951877
> *Oh yeah, we're having a hop! :biggrin:  car hop that is~
> *


ANY INFO ON THE HOP YET????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17966890
> *ANY INFO ON THE HOP YET????
> *


I'm going over things with Adrian on Friday..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17949662
> *:roflmao: It took me a few to figure out what you did above! :roflmao:
> Got your pre-reg forms!  Thanks Jesse! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: u better cash that check before there r no funds in there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17966890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I just turned in the batch of checks to our CEO.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2010, 06:02 AM~17990669
> *As of right now, unless we get more sponsors, 1st place aside from a trophy is $250 and not sure what 2nd place is. Have a meeting on Friday afternoon at Fresh Mex to go over everything
> :0  I just turned in the batch of checks to our CEO.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:07 AM~17991224
> *
> *


 hno: Hope I don't get a phone call from him....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17996371
> *hno: Hope I don't get a phone call from him....
> *



u won't


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 8 2010, 06:18 PM~17996430
> *u won't
> *


  had me worried there for a sec! hahaha


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2010, 06:02 AM~17990669
> *As of right now, unless we get more sponsors, 1st place aside from a trophy is $250 and not sure what 2nd place is. Have a meeting on Friday afternoon at Fresh Mex to go over everything
> 
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 8 2010, 11:43 PM~17999801
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be giving an update on the cash prizes for the hop later today or tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.Old Memories cc oxnard
32. P1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.Old Memories cc oxnard
32.PREMIER (Los Angeles)[/B]
32.


Thanks for all the support!

INIVLIFE~ THANKS FOR THE M&M'S!!! You saved my hubbies life! We were gonna have a funeral! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO-805 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2010, 07:02 AM~18033488
> *1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Style Ulimited
> 3.Latin World
> ...


 :drama: <---M&Ms :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO-805+Jul 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18041173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, here it goes..... added info on hop and other entertainment...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

IT'S ALMOST HERE TIFF..GREAT JOB , PROUD TO BE A RETURNING PARTICIPANT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

NEW VISION C.C. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jul 14 2010, 01:22 PM~18045488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thank you New Vision CC for the support! :biggrin: 



1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.Old Memories cc oxnard
32. P1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.Old Memories cc oxnard
32.PREMIER (Los Angeles)
33. Nokturnal
34. Las Vegas cruisin Association
35. NEW VISION C.C.


----------



## OX_NOKTURNAL_C.C (Jul 15, 2010)

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OX_NOKTURNAL_C.C_@Jul 14 2010, 06:26 PM~18048142
> *
> NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *



Thank you for the support Nokturnal! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT
Alot's going on this time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97+Jul 15 2010, 08:08 PM~18058328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: Thanks to Fresh Mex, and everyone else who jumped in to help! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 14 2010, 06:50 PM~18048318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


OMG I just looked at the calender!! The show is NEXT WEEKEND!!! hno: hno: hno: 9 days away!!!! :around: :around: :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 16 2010, 01:23 PM~18062715
> *:biggrin:
> OMG I just looked at the calender!! The show is NEXT WEEKEND!!!  hno:  hno:  hno: 9 days away!!!!  :around:  :around:  :sprint:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18064817
> *:yes:  :yes:  :wow:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :run: :run:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 16 2010, 08:08 PM~18065520
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 16 2010, 11:58 PM~18066977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Okay, I think my hubby is going to admit me to the nutty house..LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2010, 04:56 PM~18070386
> *Okay, I think my hubby is going to admit me to the nutty house..LOL
> *


 :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2010, 05:23 PM~18070503
> *:loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rofl: :around: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2010, 07:05 PM~18070929
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :rofl:  :around:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2010, 11:26 PM~18072457
> *:biggrin:
> *



1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.Old Memories cc oxnard
32. P1. Antiques Car Club
2.Style Ulimited
3.Latin World
4.Good Times
5.Viejitos
6.Simi Valley Corvette Club
7.Tri-Valley GTO
8.Russian River Rods & Coupe
9.Mopar Alley
10.Golden State Classics
11.Cruisers
12.El Raider
13.Stylistics
14.High Rollers
15.Majestics
16.Evilways
17.SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
18.Brown Sensations
19. Primos Bike Club
20. Brown Effects
21. Touch of Class
22. Thee Artistics
23. INIVLife
24.THEE CELEBRITY GIRLZ
25. Streetlow Magazine
26. Hoods
27. Cruceros Car Club
28. Nite Life
29. Swift
30.NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB
31.Old Memories cc oxnard
32.PREMIER (Los Angeles)
33. Nokturnal
34. Las Vegas cruisin Association
35. NEW VISION C.C. 
36, Red Line Corvette Club
37.



:wow: 7 days left!! :around: hno: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 18 2010, 08:33 AM~18073623
> *1. Antiques Car Club
> 2.Style Ulimited
> 3.Latin World
> ...


 hno: hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 18 2010, 02:36 PM~18075815
> *hno:  hno:    :biggrin:
> *


What's that commercial???? Oh yeah..."Calgon take me away!!!!!" LOL!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 18 2010, 04:36 PM~18076536
> *What's that commercial???? Oh yeah..."Calgon take me away!!!!!" LOL!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 18 2010, 06:25 PM~18077088
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  Need M&M's or a Hershey bar bad!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 19 2010, 10:08 AM~18081968
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

Are you ready for an off the wall show M&M Queen?
Good job on getting a hop for the show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Jul 19 2010, 11:53 AM~18082776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: We worked that one and finally got it! Only wished we could of finalized it a long time ago, but thank you to Fresh Mex for finalizing that deal for us!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jul 19 2010, 12:19 PM~18083627
> *Are you ready for an off the wall show M&M Queen?
> Good job on getting a hop for the show!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 19 2010, 03:27 PM~18084620
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 19 2010, 03:57 PM~18084892
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18085877
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 19 2010, 06:25 PM~18086101
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 18 2010, 06:10 PM~18077416
> *  Need M&M's or a Hershey bar bad!
> *


member I got your king size bag for the show :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 19 2010, 09:55 PM~18088918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANK YOU Sergio! Your an :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2010, 05:28 AM~18090477
> *:wave: Morning Raffy!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANK YOU Sergio! Your an  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


 GOOD MORNING. GETTING CLOSER!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2010, 06:02 AM~18090616
> *GOOD MORNING. GETTING CLOSER!!!
> *


I know! :wow: hno: I got called for a charter! I leave in an hour for Thresher Shark Fishing!!!!!! :roflmao: Just going out for a half day though then back to work on the car show~ :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2010, 08:20 AM~18091256
> *I know! :wow:  hno: I got called for a charter! I leave in an hour for Thresher Shark Fishing!!!!!! :roflmao: Just going out for a half day though then back to work on the car show~ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:57 AM~18092418
> *
> *


Q-VO Jess how you doing?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jul 20 2010, 10:57 AM~18092418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT 


Just heard it on the radio.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 20 2010, 08:46 PM~18097889
> *TTT
> Just heard it on the radio.
> :thumbsup:
> *


WUT STATION???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 20 2010, 08:46 PM~18097889
> *TTT
> Just heard it on the radio.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Jul 20 2010, 08:46 PM~18097889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2010, 06:01 PM~18096255
> *Q-VO Jess how you doing?
> *



aqui nomas Rafa puro trabajar y tu?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 4 2010, 05:04 AM~16177614
> *HELLO!  :biggrin:  It was suggested to me a while back to post up a new topic because the origional one said Santa Barbara.  This years 2nd annual Benefit Car show will be held at the World War 2 Aviation Museum in Camarillo, California.  In Ventura County.
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2010, 08:58 AM~18101453
> *I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT
> *


HOpe to see you out there!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Almost there hno: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Jul 21 2010, 08:07 PM~18106754
> *Almost there hno:  hno:
> *


I'm doing the hno: x3 LOL! This year has really went by fast!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Directions:

101 South exit Las Posas Rd
Right onto Las Posas Rd.
Right onto Pleasant Valley Rd.
Right onto Eubanks. Eubanks turns into Aviation Drive and takes you right into the driveway!

See ya all on Sunday!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2010, 10:35 AM~18111686
> *Directions:
> 
> 101 South exit Las Posas Rd
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 22 2010, 11:49 AM~18112333
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey Johnny!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there room to park empty trailers in parking lot?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

see u sun not bringing the truck just my son's bike we are leaving 4 Azuza tonight, go 2 disneyland tomorrow a baby shower on sat sun drive to camarillo and then after the show drive 5 hrs north


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Jul 21 2010, 08:07 PM~18106754
> *Almost there hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

We'll see ya soon....Had a great time last year, and we'll be there again to support a good cause :thumbsup: .


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT 


Are you ready...? 

Going to be another good show.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2010, 01:07 PM~18113100
> *:biggrin:  Hey Johnny!!
> *


HEY TIFF,CAN YOU BELEIVE IT'S ALREADY HERE??THAT MEANS YOU GOTS TO START PLANNING NEXT YEARS ALREADY!! :wow: :biggrin: THAT'S RIGHT,I'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR TOO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Don't know if it's been asked but is it an indoor and outdoor show? Also, was it held at the aviation museum last year also or was it somewhere else?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84solis+Jul 22 2010, 05:06 PM~18115556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup it's an indoor/outdoor show. Last year we had it at Earl Warren Show Grounds in Santa Barbara, this year we will be having it at the World War 2 Aviation Museum, and most likely stay there if all goes well this year! I'm liking it there so far!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 23 2010, 04:52 PM~18125439
> *We also have the sidewalk parking and street parking etc.  Once you take the cars off the trailer, they will tell you where to put the trailers..
> :thumbsup: It's a nice drive North. I just did it last night, although it was in the dark!So couldn't see anything except Kettleman City because it's no longer a whole in the wall! LOL!
> See you there! :biggrin:
> ...


yeah, I've added a few things since last year, thanks for adding a pic of my bike on the first flyer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Jul 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18118745
> *We'll see ya soon....Had a great time last year, and we'll be there again to support a good cause :thumbsup: .
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


I gotta do a Full detail on the ride tomorrow.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES IS READY!!!....ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0+Jul 23 2010, 05:03 PM~18125529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I can't believe it!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The BEST Of Luck At The Car Show*    :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 24 2010, 05:55 AM~18128796
> *The BEST Of Luck At The Car Show       :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thank you Sergio!! Thank you for the fliers!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Jul 23 2010, 05:03 PM~18125529
> *yeah, I've added a few things since last year, thanks for adding a pic of my bike on the first flyer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



very nice bike  




every one have a safe drive and I hope is not as hot as is here in Azusa :angry: but my kids had a blast yesterday at Disneyland and california adventure :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP AND SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jul 24 2010, 06:49 PM~18132608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See ya in the morning Johhny!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT

Why am I the only one waiting for rollin' at the gate right now..? :uh: :dunno: 



























Haha! Naw just playin'.  
Everyone have safe drive tomorrow.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 25 2010, 12:23 AM~18134443
> *TTT
> 
> Why am I the only one waiting for rollin' at the gate right now..? :uh:  :dunno:
> ...


hahahahaha! I first read that and was like OH crap! I'll be there in a few!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

It's here finally, see everyone there.


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

I'll be leaving up to Camarillo in a few minutes to check out the show!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Tiff for another Great Show! Hope everyone has or had a Safe trip Home


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Tiff for another Great Show! Hope everyone has or had a Safe trip Home


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 26 2010, 12:03 AM~18140618
> *Thanks Tiff for another Great Show! Hope everyone has or had a Safe trip Home
> *


I did see a car on the shoulder of the 101 fwy at around 830pm that was at the show. I think the plaque read Antiques but not sure. A tow truck was already picking him up though. 

Very good show altogether. ALOT of nice rides. The best part I think was seeing all the bombs lined up in the airplane hanger. It looked as if it would be part of the museum since it is a WWII aviation museum. Hopefully some1 took a black and white picture and posts it up on here. It looked CLASSIC!!! Can't wait for the next 1. GOOD JOB SOFTIN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for a great show and congrats to my son took 1st place with his bike and congrats 2 all the winners and every one that participated, hope every 1 made it home safe 


I'm trying 2 post pics but it does not let me :angry: 




hey Tiff it was great meeting you but I'm not going back if you don't practice saying SOCIOS the right way :biggrin: :biggrin: 



thx again


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 26 2010, 01:27 AM~18141086
> *I did see a car on the shoulder of the 101 fwy at around 830pm that was at the show. I think the plaque read Antiques but not sure. A tow truck was already picking him up though.
> 
> Very good show altogether. ALOT of nice rides.  The best part I think was seeing all the bombs lined up in the airplane hanger. It looked as if it would be part of the museum since it is a WWII aviation museum. Hopefully some1 took a black and white picture and posts it up on here. It looked CLASSIC!!! Can't wait for the next 1. GOOD JOB SOFTIN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


YA,THAT WAS ONE OF OUR MEMBERS BROKE DOWN ON THE WAY HOME...THANX FOR THE PROPS ON OUR LINE-UP ,AND WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR...GREAT JOB TIFF AND S.O.F.T.I.N. YOU GUYS DID AND DO A GREAT JOB!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: ON BEHALF OF ANTIQUES C.C. WE THANK TIFF AND HER CREW,AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS GREAT CAUSE.AND JUST LIKE AFTER LAST YEARS SHOW, I ASK EVERYONE THAT WAS THERE TO SPREAD THE WORD ABOUT THIS GREAT CAUSE AND SUPPORT THIS SHOW EVEN MORE NEXT YEAR ... ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW AND WE APRECIATED RECEIVING CLUB PARTICIPATION AT THIS SHOW BECAUSE IT MEANS SOMETHING .. :worship: TIFF ,S.O.F.T.I.N. :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 26 2010, 01:27 AM~18141086
> *I did see a car on the shoulder of the 101 fwy at around 830pm that was at the show. I think the plaque read Antiques but not sure. A tow truck was already picking him up though.
> 
> Very good show altogether. ALOT of nice rides.  The best part I think was seeing all the bombs lined up in the airplane hanger. It looked as if it would be part of the museum since it is a WWII aviation museum. Hopefully some1 took a black and white picture and posts it up on here. It looked CLASSIC!!! Can't wait for the next 1. GOOD JOB SOFTIN!!! :thumbsup:
> *



X2 on the bomb's in the hanger. I think that's going to be one in a lifetime pic, it looked bad ass.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Great show we had a goodtime. We'll be back next year.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for coming to the show! Hope everyone had a good time! Thanks for everyone's support for SOFTIN's programs! I hope to see everyone again next year! As soon as I get confirmation on next years date, shooting for the same weekend, I'll send everyone pre-reg forms immediately. Please email me your thoughts and suggestion on how we can make next years show better!

Special thanks to the following clubs that came. If I missed anyone on here, I owe you a 1lb bag of M&M's and go through withdrawls over it....  


All For One
Antiques 
Brown Sensations
Blvd Classics
Calle Classics
Connected
Contempo 
Cruisers 
Cruceros Car 
Early Ford V8 and Golden State Classics
Evil Ways
Exclusives Only
GoodTimes 
High Rollers 
Hoods 
Individuals
Inlvlife 
J&J Customs
La Gente
Las Vegas Cruisin Ass.
Latin Bombas
Latin Lords
Los Angels 
Majestics
Mopar Ally 
New Sensations
Nite Life
Nokturnal 
Old Memories 
Pick ups Ltd.
Primier
Progressive
Red Line Corvettes
Rolling Rich
Roamin Relics
Roman Customs
Russian River Rods & Coupe
Simi Valley Corvettes 
Sinful Pleasures 
Socios 
South Side 
Stangpede 
Style Unlimited 
Switch 
Thee Artistics
Touch of Class 
Tri Valley GTO 
Ventura County Riders
Viejitos 
and All the Solo Riders





> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jul 25 2010, 11:01 PM~18140605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you CharkBait! I'll be posting pics "sometime" this week when I can figure out why LIL won't let me post.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GOOD SHOW & GOOD TURNOUT. LOTS OF NICE CARS & COOL PEOPLE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:420: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

pics ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 26 2010, 09:09 PM~18148751
> *GOOD SHOW & GOOD TURNOUT. LOTS OF NICE CARS & COOL PEOPLE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

man you guys have great weather up there lol cool spot 4 the show i trip put on all the WWII stuff and planes there


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES CC HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!...WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

had 2 go thru photobucket


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

all I need it was a cold corona and a menudo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

that's all I got alot more rides there


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

GREAT SHOW THANKS... :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Jul 27 2010, 01:31 PM~18154787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on the win you got a nice caddy


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:53 PM~18155005
> *congrats on the win you got a nice caddy
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS DOGG... :biggrin: NICE PICTURES


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it was a busy weekend drove to Azusa thurs, Disneyland and California Adventure on fri, sat baby shower and sun drove to Camarillo to the show then drove 5hrs home and mon back 2 work :angry: 

























> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18156226
> *:thumbsup: THANKS DOGG... :biggrin: NICE PICTURES
> *



thx


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18154428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 04:20 PM~18156343
> *it was a busy weekend drove to Azusa thurs, Disneyland and California Adventure on fri, sat baby shower and sun drove to Camarillo to the show then drove 5hrs home and mon back 2 work :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 27 2010, 04:38 PM~18156497
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hope your wife gets well soon  cuidala cabron :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 04:20 PM~18156343
> *it was a busy weekend drove to Azusa thurs, Disneyland and California Adventure on fri, sat baby shower and sun drove to Camarillo to the show then drove 5hrs home and mon back 2 work :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it was nice meeting you. I was the one you gave the flyers to for the king city car show. Big arts cousin. Small world ha. Seems like you had a busy weekend I would of called in sick for monday.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ME AND MY UNCLE HAD A GOOD TIME AT YOUR BENEFIT SHOW SOFTIN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND HOPE TO BE BACK FOR YOUR NEXT YEARS SHOWS WITH SOME FRIENDS! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 27 2010, 06:49 PM~18157824
> *Hey it was nice meeting you. I was the one  you gave the flyers to for the king city car show. Big arts cousin. Small world ha. Seems like you had a busy weekend I would of called in sick for monday.
> *



same here bro hope you guys can take a ride to King City  trust me I almost did


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like it was a GRAT show


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

ME AND DAZ DILLINGER...GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:48 PM~18157220
> *hope your wife gets well soon    cuidala cabron  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 06:56 PM~18157888
> *looks like it was a GRAT show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

gre8t show again Tiff,


TTT cant wait till for next year....................




atomic 


call me up tiff.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I STILL HAVE A LOT MORE PICS, BUT I'M TIRED. GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP, WILL POST MORE AFTER WORK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 28 2010, 03:02 AM~18161422
> *I STILL HAVE A LOT MORE PICS, BUT I'M TIRED. GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP, WILL POST MORE AFTER WORK
> *


 Good seeing you guys Brandon. Nice pics!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 28 2010, 03:02 AM~18161422
> *I STILL HAVE A LOT MORE PICS, BUT I'M TIRED. GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP, WILL POST MORE AFTER WORK
> *




glad you made it home safe homie sorry 2 hear bout the flat tire


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 28 2010, 09:37 PM~18169764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

we really enjoyed the show, much props to Tiffany and all who worked with, and donated their time to make the show possable.....HATS OFF! GREAT SHOW, AND NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER :thumbsup: 

got alot more pics, will post up later tonite!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great show Tiff, family had fun. See ya again next year!!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 29 2010, 05:10 PM~18177945
> *we really enjoyed the show, much props to Tiffany and all who worked with, and donated their time to make the show possable.....HATS OFF!    GREAT SHOW, AND NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER :thumbsup:
> 
> got alot more pics, will post up later tonite!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice pic's.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18182738
> *Nice pic's.
> *


thanks got more commin


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 29 2010, 11:56 PM~18182955
> *thanks    got more commin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey everyone!! Thank you SOOOOO much for all your support and being a part of SOFTIN!! I love all these pictures. I hope I can find a poster board big enough to fit all them!! 

Okay, Need EVERYONES's imput on this. I found a huge indoor/outdoor spot that would love to have us!!! But it's not available for our normal weekend. We could have it either the 1st weekend in July or the end of August.. Need to know what you guys prefer and I want to make sure that I am not stepping on ANYONE's Annual events or toes! What do ya all think???? A lot of indoor space available here! 

Please let me know asap...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:06 AM~18185640
> *Hey everyone!!  Thank you SOOOOO much for all your support and being a part of SOFTIN!! I love all these pictures. I hope I can find a poster board big enough to fit all them!!
> 
> Okay, Need EVERYONES's imput on this. I found a huge indoor/outdoor spot that would love to have us!!!  But it's not available for our normal weekend.  We could have it either the 1st weekend in July or the end of August..  Need to know what you guys prefer and I want to make sure that I am not stepping on ANYONE's Annual events or toes!  What do ya all think???? A lot of indoor space available here!
> ...


GREAT SHOW TIFF!!!!....I REALLY ENJOYED IT!!!....A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:06 AM~18185640
> *Hey everyone!!  Thank you SOOOOO much for all your support and being a part of SOFTIN!! I love all these pictures. I hope I can find a poster board big enough to fit all them!!
> 
> Okay, Need EVERYONES's imput on this. I found a huge indoor/outdoor spot that would love to have us!!!  But it's not available for our normal weekend.  We could have it either the 1st weekend in July or the end of August..  Need to know what you guys prefer and I want to make sure that I am not stepping on ANYONE's Annual events or toes!  What do ya all think???? A lot of indoor space available here!
> ...



have fire works and do it the 1st week of July :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> Thanks Tiff for another Great Show! Hope everyone has or had a Safe trip Home


Your welcome Tony! I have some of Majestics trophies!!!



> Great show we had a goodtime. We'll be back next year.


I'm glad Charkbait! We will have a new venue next year...I'm working on the details. Looking at a place that has a lot of indoor spots available!



> man you guys have great weather up there lol cool spot 4 the show i trip put on all the WWII stuff and planes there


It was a cool spot! I loved it. But we need a bigger spot next year with more indoor space! :biggrin: 



> GOODTIMES CC HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!...WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!


Thanks Robert! Got your message and put it on the record for next years show!




> ME AND MY UNCLE HAD A GOOD TIME AT YOUR BENEFIT SHOW SOFTIN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND HOPE TO BE BACK FOR YOUR NEXT YEARS SHOWS WITH SOME FRIENDS! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


 :wave: Hey JROCK! Thanks for the advice!! Glad you guys had a good time at the show! Next year will be bigger and better! I'm still on the learning curve here on these shows!! :0 



> looks like it was a GRAT show


It was a lot of fun! Hopefully you'll get to come up next year!



> ME AND DAZ DILLINGER...GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


You better get that framed in GOLD!! Daz was one cool guy!



> I STILL HAVE A LOT MORE PICS, BUT I'M TIRED. GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP, WILL POST MORE AFTER WORK


Thank you for taking all these pics Brandon!! They're awesome!



> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


HOw is MRS Lopez doing this week??



> Great show Tiff, family had fun. See ya again next year!!!!!


Thank you! I'll send you an email as soon as I get the new place secured! I love the work you did!! 



> GREAT SHOW TIFF!!!!....I REALLY ENJOYED IT!!!....A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!!! :biggrin:


You liked that huh? Okay I'll keep it in mind, but you still owe me a bag of M&M's!!! :biggrin: What's your input on changing the date??



> have fire works and do it the 1st week of July :biggrin:


That would be cool! But I think I would have to move it out of Ventura then, don't really want to do that... But your cool if we did it in the beginning of July?? I got to find out who has shows in the beginning of July or mid August and see if we can do a date switch or something. Don't want to step on anyone's toes or annual, ya know?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 30 2010, 11:42 AM~18185922
> *have fire works and do it the 1st week of July  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT RECOMMEND THAT WEEK SINCE THERES A LOT OF SHOWS GOING ON THAT WEEK!!!...I WOULD SAY AT THE END OF THE MONTH!!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 30 2010, 02:43 PM~18187425
> *I WOULDNT RECOMMEND THAT WEEK SINCE THERES A LOT OF SHOWS GOING ON THAT WEEK!!!...I WOULD SAY AT THE END OF THE MONTH!!
> *


Fillmore usually has a little one on 4th of July weekend. (Ventura County) I'd think August would be best depending on the location. 

My two cents.

--Turri.


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2010, 12:06 PM~18185640
> *Hey everyone!!  Thank you SOOOOO much for all your support and being a part of SOFTIN!! I love all these pictures. I hope I can find a poster board big enough to fit all them!!
> 
> Okay, Need EVERYONES's imput on this. I found a huge indoor/outdoor spot that would love to have us!!!  But it's not available for our normal weekend.  We could have it either the 1st weekend in July or the end of August..  Need to know what you guys prefer and I want to make sure that I am not stepping on ANYONE's Annual events or toes!  What do ya all think???? A lot of indoor space available here!
> ...


I say end of August and you can make it an annual thing calling it "END OF SUMMER _________". I know Dukes use to have an end of summer picnic at that park off the 101 which was the 1st exit coming down the hill into Camarillo but don't know if they still do it. It's beautiful weather once you go over the hill on the 101 and you hit Camarillo. Perfect area to have a show in the summer! :thumbsup: Where would the show be? What city or how far from Camarillo?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 30 2010, 07:17 PM~18189517
> *I say end of August and you can make it an annual thing calling it "END OF SUMMER _________". I know Dukes use to have an end of summer picnic at that park off the 101 which was the 1st exit coming down the hill into Camarillo but don't know if they still do it. It's beautiful weather once you go over the hill on the 101 and you hit Camarillo. Perfect area to have a show in the summer! :thumbsup:  Where would the show be? What city or how far from Camarillo?
> *


There is definetly not enough space there. And the reason the Dukes stopped having it there was because of to many problems with the park!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 28 2010, 09:37 PM~18169764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thx 4 da pics homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 30 2010, 11:42 AM~18185922
> *have fire works and do it the 1st week of July  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHIVO-805 (Mar 10, 2009)

There are a few shows going on beginning of July. Think end of August would be your best bet.. great show, can't wait till next year. Sounds like Its gonna get bigger :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 30 2010, 02:43 PM~18187425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! Good idea there lastminute! How about SOFTIN's 3rd Annual End OF Summer Benefit All Car/Truck/Motorcycle/Bicycle Show?? All in favor say, "Aaarrrg!" LOL! Sorry Pirate Talk! Ventura Fair Grounds has shows there, so this isn't something new to them! :biggrin: They've already been broken in!!  Once in place here, it will be home to us and I won't have to search each year for a bigger place, I just expand the show on the premises! We can't do it in Camarrillo...Their police dept is quite upset and so is the airport for someone doing donuts on the taxi way (which is a federal offense) and someone tagged the airport bathrooms.. So we will have very tight security guards this year, I already have the company and move it to a bigger place. They were my body guards. They had white shirts.. :biggrin: But I will bring the army out this time! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 31 2010, 04:09 AM~18192102
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Raffy, you know these grounds better than me! :biggrin: I think we can do the night before move in for indoor spots too! :biggrin: But the indoor spots will go to those who pre-reg first on a first come first serve bases.. You guys will park for me this year please? And your wife can't have auto accidents before this show! That's a rule!! LOL! I hope she's feeling ok now though. It's before the show now tell her!



This show isn't anything without all you guys!!! 
So from everyone's in put on here, emails etc and then if everyone gives me a :thumbsup: on this, Let's do SOFTIN's 3rd Annual at the V.C Fairgrounds the end of August 2011~ Need your votes with :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: I can't do the show without you guys down for this! All in Favor Say AAAArrrrg! hahaha that's Pirate talk! sorry! :biggrin: Do I have a thumbs up?? and what day at the end of August???

I feel like I'm in a board of directors meeting right now...LOL! Ummm, "SOFTIN's Car Show Council" LOL! 

AND DON"T TRIP, I"M NOT DOING TROPHIES THIS NEXT YEAR!!! hahaha Mike will do it again this next year like he did the first!! He couldn't be there in Camarillo!  

Your Vote and date???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

from us here with the Softin's Nor Cal Advisory committee, we cast out vote as :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

<-------Checkin' in with a :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO-805_@Jul 31 2010, 07:44 AM~18192538
> *There are a few shows going on beginning of July.  Think end of August would be your best bet.. great show, can't wait till next year. Sounds like Its gonna get bigger  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Chivo!! Looks like end of August it is, but I need a date that is cool with everyone!  


Oh Yeah! There was quite a few trophies that were not picked up at trophy time!!
Some of these weRe picked up:

Best of Show ~Mario Ruiz Los Angels
Best Engine ~Jim Bassett
Best Paint~ JR J&J Customs
Best Interior~ Danny Ramos InlVLife
Best Display~Dany Neri Viejitos
Best Bike~ Dany Neri Viejitos
Most Club Participants~ Antiques (by 2 Entries)

Congrats to all the 1st place winners *don't have the catagories with me...sorry*

Noah Hipolito "Antiques Car Club"
Raul Alvarado "Antiques Car Club"
Carlos Anayn "Cruisors Car Club"
Mike Perez "High Rollers Car Club"
Butter "High Rollers Car Club"
Jaime Maldonado "High Rollers Car Club"
Art Alvarez "High Rollers Car Club"
Manual Guzman "Switch Car Club"
Art Soto "Majestics Car Club"
Daniel Mayorga "All For One Car Club" (X2)
Mario Ruiz "Los Angels Car Club"
Rufino Esquival "Cruisers Car Club"
Bobby Reyas "Touch of Class Car Club"
Eddie Rosales "Brown Sensations Car Club"
John Gonzales "Solo"
Selina Trejo "Nite Life Car Club"
Mito "Nite Life car club"
Jose Becerra "Solo"
Danny Ramos "InlVLife Car Club"
Paul Bubric "Tri Valley GTO Car Club"
David Ramsey "Nokturnal Car Club"
Anthony Ramirez "All For One Car Club"
Mario Garcia "InlVLife Car Club"
China Man "Majestics Car club"
Dmak "Majestics Car Club"
Big Fred "Majestics Car Club"
Tony Alverez "Cruceros Car Club"
Sergio Ruiz "Cruceros Ca Club"
Ben Lane "Russian river rods and Coups"
Jose "Goodtimes Car Club"
Manual Guzman "Switch C.C"
Joe Estrella Exclusives Only C.C"
Ben Vasquez "Connected C.C"
Junior J&J Customs
Troy Scott "Solo"
Phillip Pacheco "Rolling Rich C.C"
George "Rolling Rich C.C"
Jesus Rosiles Nokturnal C.C.
Michael Archeta "Solo"
Mel Jacobson "Simi Valley Corvettes C.C"
Ben Rosete "Simi Valley Corvettes
Steve Quesada "Hoods C.C"
David Reveles "Solo"
Manny "Rolling Rich C.C"
Fernando Andehde "Contempo C.C"
Jim Bassett "Solo"
Raul Salazar "Antiques C.C"
Laurie Clark "Early Ford V8"
Ray Bartrich "Pick Up Ltd"
Mike Falcon "Cruisers C.C"
Rick Franco "Evilways C.C"
T. Kevin Jarrett "Las Vegas Assoc."
Danny Trejo "Nite Life C.C"
JJ Morales "Solo"
Richad Garnica "Brown Sensations C.C"
Mike Lopez "La Gente C.C"
John Hernandez "Thee Artistics"
Jesse "El Raider" "Socios C.C"
Noah Gomez "Solo"
Cadence Ruiz "Majestics C.C"
Art Soto "Majestics C.C"
Felix Otega "Viejitos C.C"
David Cervantes "Goodtimes" X2
Dani Negrete "Majestics"
Isabel Contreras
Dani Neri "Viejitos"


hold on for 2nd place winners....I'm typing it all out and my r is boken again!! so I have to copy and paste it! :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

2nd place winners and not in order either...

Nick Cervantes "Antiques C.C"
Robert Esquer "Antiques C.C"
Bryan Styles "Style Unlimited C.C" X2
Lupe Mejia "Viejitos C.C"
Randy Elisalda "Antiques C.C"
Johnny Corral "Antiques C.C"
Ruben Vasquez "Connected C.C"
LOLO "Cruisers C.C"
Marla Mejia "Viejitos"
Tony Matza "Antiques"
Sergio Acevedo "Contempo"
Ralph Martinez "Ventura County Riders
Louie Rivera "Cruisers"
Juan Diaz "Brown Sensations"
Jorge Estrella "Exclusives Only"
Sergio Ruiz "Cruceros"
Robert Cavtellanos "Nokturnal"
Terry "Majestics"
Rodney Thompson "Majestics"
Art Gonzales "Touch of Class"
Miguel Solis "Calle Classics"
Jonathan Avalos "Nokturnal"
Joe Estrella "Exclusives Only"
Salvador Ochra "Solo"
Frankie Hernandez "Stangpede"
Brian Gluck "Solo"
Dennis Cicioni "Simi Valley Corvettes"
JOshua Walmer "Solo"
Kyle Norwood "Pick Ups LTD"
Arnold Merkel Roamin Relics"
Pete Torres "Solo"
Tony "Rollin Rich"
Luis Sandoval "Solo"
Rick "Majestics"
Dario Gomez "Lattin Bombas"
Frank Roma "Old Memories"
Jose Juarez "Nokturnal"
Orlando Holguin "Premier"
Kayla Castro "Antiques"
Amanda Castro "Antiques"
Joe Cordenos "GoodTimes"
Robert Acevedo "GoodTimes"
Alex Lucero "Viejitos" 
Rosendo Hernandez "Thee Artistics"
Chistopher Ramirez "Thee Artistic"
Carlos Arebalo "Antiques"
Jose Goodtimes
Danny Lopez "Touch of Class"
Juan Dominguez "Latin Lords"
Big Earl "Majestics"
Jovani "Cruceros"
Adam Cuevas "Cruceros"
JOhn Vega "Simi Valley Corvettes"


Like I said, not everyone has claimed their trophies, I have them in Santa Barbara now.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations to all the Winners!


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2010, 09:21 AM~18192867
> *Congrats to all the 1st place winners *don't have the catagories with me...sorry*
> Cadence Ruiz "Majestics C.C"
> Dmak "Majestics Car Club"
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2010, 07:57 AM~18192582
> *Thanks Robert! Ventura County Fairgrounds love's our organization. They want to be our host facility, they have open arms for us! :biggrin: Only one small problema, 2nd week of July through 1st week of August we can't do it their because of the County Fair move in and out. So it's got to be after...
> I like that! Good idea there lastminute! How about SOFTIN's 3rd Annual End OF Summer Benefit All Car/Truck/Motorcycle/Bicycle Show?? All in favor say, "Aaarrrg!" LOL! Sorry Pirate Talk! Ventura Fair Grounds has shows there, so this isn't something new to them!  :biggrin: They've already been broken in!!  Once in place here, it will be home to us and I won't have to search each year for a bigger place, I just expand the show on the premises!  We can't do it in Camarrillo...Their police dept is quite upset and so is the airport for someone doing donuts on the taxi way (which is a federal offense) and someone tagged the airport bathrooms.. So we will have very tight security guards this year, I already have the company and move it to a bigger place. They were my body guards. They had white shirts.. :biggrin: But I will bring the army out this time! :biggrin:
> Raffy, you know these grounds better than me!  :biggrin: I think we can do the night before move in for indoor spots too! :biggrin: But the indoor spots will go to those who pre-reg first on a first come first serve bases.. You guys will park for me this year please? And your wife can't have auto accidents before this show! That's a rule!! LOL! I hope she's feeling ok now though. It's before the show now tell her!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2010, 09:21 AM~18192867
> *Thanks Chivo!! Looks like end of August it is, but I need a date that is cool with everyone!
> Oh Yeah! There was quite a few trophies that were not picked up at trophy time!!
> Some of these weRe picked up:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 31 2010, 09:35 PM~18196508
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave: 
So everyone is cool with having it towards the end of August?? I have to check with a few clubs that have events in August to see if maybe we could change dates or something..


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 1 2010, 06:20 PM~18201090
> *:wave:
> So everyone is cool with having it towards the end of August?? I have to check with a few clubs that have events in August to see if maybe we could change dates or something..
> *


Sounds good. If it were to turn out to an end of summer event, then it would be a show to look forward to each year. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2010, 09:55 AM~18193028
> *2nd place winners and not in order either...
> 
> Nick Cervantes "Antiques C.C"
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lastminute+Aug 2 2010, 03:33 PM~18209077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me tomorrow Raffy if you get a chance.......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

OK will do. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Got the letter today, tell Capt. that I THANK YOU guys for letting me work with SOFTIN!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY SOFTIN I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE WITH MU HOMIES NUMBER TO SET UP A DAY/TIME TO PICK UP THOSE TROPHIES IN SB. JUST WONDERING IF YOU'VE CONTACTED HIM?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 2 2010, 09:37 PM~18212752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not contacted him yet. I will today. Sorry, I was having trouble retreiving mi messages on here..It keeps saying error something. But I was able to get to them this morning, I thought it might be a bit early to call....  I'll hit him up today though..


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 2 2010, 09:20 PM~18211860
> *Yeah it would be :biggrin:
> 
> I got a message today, my eyeballs are popping out. The manager of Camarillo airport said next year's show, he'd like to put us at the land side of the airport instead of the Oceanside. Apparently there's more room.. I'm like...ummm ok so we're having a meeting to check this place out. If it has more room and more indoor space, we'll take it for the same weekend. If I don't like it and can't vision us all there, then I'll go with Ventura grounds for the end of August. The airport would be a hell of a lot cheaper and I can have food vendors there and a hop and what not. So now my head is spinning! hahahaha..
> ...


I can't believe they actually wanna let you have it there again after the tagging and the burnouts you said happened! I personally think that's a better spot because its like a half way point going from L.A. or coming down from Ventura or Santa Barbara. I think you would get more people to go there than all the way to the Ventura fairgrounds. Well good luck with the meeting with the manager of the Camarillo airport and keep us posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

HOWS IT GOING TIFF??ANYWORD YET FOR NEXT YEAR??... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lastminute+Aug 3 2010, 04:26 PM~18219248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good Johnny!! I'm working on having it at the airport again. With the understanding I need more space and indoor spots for the same weekend next summer. If they won't give me what we all want and need, then I'll have to take it to Ventura County Fairgrounds and change our show date to the end of August.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey tiff. i like to no win i can pick up my trophies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 4 2010, 02:38 PM~18228666
> *I know huh? But I did clean up the tagging :biggrin:  It's pretty cool to have the airplanes and what not. Plus, it's a hell of a lot cheaper then the fairgrounds. I will keep you posted as soon as I gather all the info on each place.  Which hopefully will be by the end of the month or sooner! :biggrin:
> :wave:
> Pretty good Johnny!! I'm working on having it at the airport again. With the understanding I need more space and indoor spots for the same weekend next summer. If they won't give me what we all want and need, then I'll have to take it to Ventura County Fairgrounds and change our show date to the end of August.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:30 PM~18229570
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:30 PM~18229570
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 4 2010, 04:31 PM~18229589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was homies hope you guys can make it out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 07:40 PM~18231223
> *was homies hope you guys can make it out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 07:40 PM~18231223
> *was homies hope you guys can make it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Jesse!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2010, 09:21 AM~18192867
> *Thanks Chivo!! Looks like end of August it is, but I need a date that is cool with everyone!
> Oh Yeah! There was quite a few trophies that were not picked up at trophy time!!
> Some of these weRe picked up:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2010, 09:55 AM~18193028
> *2nd place winners and not in order either...
> 
> Nick Cervantes "Antiques C.C"
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

hello i wanted to pick up the throphys for the cruceros car club , i can pick them up in santa barbara tomm.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to touch bases and see what everyone thought of doing the SOFTIN's Benefit Car Show on October 1st?? Having trouble finding a place that we can do it the dates I asked with "adequate" indoor spots...Your thoughts??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 30 2010, 12:36 PM~18441782
> *Just wanted to touch bases and see what everyone thought of doing the SOFTIN's Benefit Car Show on October 1st?? Having trouble finding a place that we can do it the dates I asked with "adequate" indoor spots...Your thoughts??
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 31 2010, 04:01 AM~18448455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Go DONS!! That's my parents school! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay I heard October was not a good idea because of the Super Show. How's end of June sound??

In the meantime, here's a YouTube Video of our show!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt6ejPKpRHg


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 31 2010, 07:55 PM~18455656
> *Okay I heard October was not a good idea because of the Super Show. How's end of June sound??
> 
> In the meantime, here's a YouTube Video of our show!!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 31 2010, 07:35 PM~18455446
> *Go DONS!! That's my parents school!  :thumbsup:
> *



IT WAS MINE TOO.......NOW MY SON'S SCHOOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 31 2010, 11:09 PM~18457680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Would of been mine too if my dad didn't get transfered to Santa Barbara.  How's Jim's burgers down there? haven't been there for a while?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 1 2010, 07:20 AM~18459032
> *:biggrin:  Still looking for a good date..ideas??
> :biggrin:  Would of been mine too if my dad didn't get transfered to Santa Barbara.   How's Jim's burgers down there? haven't been there for a while?
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 1 2010, 07:20 AM~18459032
> *:biggrin:  Still looking for a good date..ideas??
> :biggrin:  Would of been mine too if my dad didn't get transfered to Santa Barbara.   How's Jim's burgers down there? haven't been there for a while?
> *



IT'S STILL DOWN HERE..........PASTRAMI & D.U.I.'s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18460251
> *IT'S STILL DOWN HERE..........PASTRAMI & D.U.I.'s :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! I miss it down there and Frantone's Pizza. I lived at 9914 Terradell St. By the River bed. I wonder what the house looks like. We just sold it about 3 years ago.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------

